#ubuntu-news 2008-10-13
<johnc4510-laptop> UWN #112 is out: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=945859
#ubuntu-news 2008-10-14
<Rinchen> tyche, if there's ever a problem and I'm not around, just skype me.  The phone is except when I'm traveling.
<tyche> Thanks.  I appreciate the offer, and I'll do my best not to abuse it.
<boredandblogging> Rinchen: is the openid plugin a go?
<Rinchen> boredandblogging, it's installed. I need to check today on whether the update landed
<boredandblogging> ok, I guess then we need to figure out how to get other members of the community involved
#ubuntu-news 2008-10-16
<beuno> popey, hello hello
<popey> hello beuno
<popey> just got in from work
<beuno> popey, great, I'll let you settle in. I'm around for quite a few more hours, so just ping me when you're up for it, no hurries
<popey> beuno: excellent!
 * popey makes tea
 * beuno makes mate
<popey> beuno: in the EMEA membership meeting - will be with you after that in ~45 mins - is that okay?
<popey> er, 35 mins
<beuno> popey, sure, works for me
<popey> cool, ta
<popey> beuno: ready when you are
<popey> (finally)
<beuno> popey, fantastic
<beuno> phone or skype?
<popey> either, I dont mind
<beuno> popey, I don't either, I will call from skype either way, and both are free for me, so whatever is best for you
<popey> ok, use skype then :)
<beuno> ok, quick bathroom break and I'll call
 * popey checks levels
<beuno> popey, calling...
<popey> call dropped?
<popey> never mind :)
#ubuntu-news 2008-10-19
<johnc4510-laptop> new UWN is out: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=953005
#ubuntu-news 2009-10-12
<ccm> hi there
#ubuntu-news 2009-10-13
<johnc4510> tyche: ping
<tyche> johnc4510: pong
<johnc4510> tyche: hey bud
<tyche> What's up, boss?
<johnc4510> not much...just getting ready to have meet with akgraner
<johnc4510> she said you sent her the scripts
<johnc4510> thx
<johnc4510> ? were the links up to date in both ?
<johnc4510> as to where to pull from
<tyche> Yep.  Also showed her the Google calendar, and even had her post the Open Week event so she could see how it was done.
<johnc4510> ah cool
<tyche> They should be, including Karmic.  But since I haven't actually used them except for Karmic the other week, I'm not sure.
<johnc4510> tyche: so sayak is doing the translations and upcoming meetings and events
<johnc4510> i thought i would start akgraner  on the security and updates
<johnc4510> sayak was out due to school last wk right?
<johnc4510> and we'll let her practice and compare on the stuff sayak does
<johnc4510> so she'll know that too
<tyche> Sounds good.
<tyche> Another pair of eyes for proofing, too.
<johnc4510> k, could you look at your translations.py script please
<johnc4510> does it have both jaunty and karmic listed to pull from?
<tyche> Nope.  Mine still has Hardy
<johnc4510> ok
<tyche> It actually ought to be 2 scripts, I think.
#ubuntu-news 2009-10-15
<ThomasBerends> hi guys, where can i find the 10.04 Lucid Lynx message from Mark ?
#ubuntu-news 2009-10-18
<dpic> hey, i think i have something newsworthy for next week's issue
<johnc4510> dpic: hey there
<dpic> hello!
<johnc4510> what do you have?
<johnc4510> :)
<dpic> so basically playdeb.net has added support for karmic
<dpic> and has packaged Yo Frankie! which is an *important* game, (blogspam:) http://blog.thesilentnumber.me/2009/10/yo-frankie-now-available-for-masses-in.html
<johnc4510> looking
<johnc4510> ok, that looks good, i'll add the link as soon as i set up the new wiki page for the next issue
<johnc4510> thx
<dpic> cool
 * johnc4510 asks if someone has been changing the fridge setup recently?
<johnc4510> before today, i could log in and the hits for each article would show up at the bottom of the piece
<johnc4510> however now that is not showing
<johnc4510> i use that to guage the hits on the UWN and other stories
#ubuntu-news 2010-10-18
<nhandler> akgraner, pleia2: Resolving that issue with all posts looking like they were made by boredandblogging was easier than I thought. I moved them to show up as being from 'Ubuntu News Contributor', which is probably the best we can do. Feel free to go through and edit your posts to show up as really being from you if you want
<nhandler> akgraner: Also, should we change the admin email address to some address that we actually have access to (instead of boredandblogging's address) ?
<akgraner> nhandler, :-)  yep but can we hold off just a little bit...(insult to injury)
<nhandler> akgraner: Yep, no problem. It isn't really used for much, and as long as we have access to the admin cp, we can always change it if necessary
<akgraner> nods
<nhandler> I also want to look into modifying the fridge to display the time in addition to the date of posts. I need to see if this is controlled by the theme (I think it is)
<akgraner> nhandler, great - also could you modify it to where the links are the orange color and once read they turn purple
<akgraner> Nick had fixed that for me but on new posts they are showing up gray now
<nhandler> akgraner: Posibly. CSS/web design isn't my strong area, but I could probably figure that out (especially now that I can easily grep the theme files and modify them)
<akgraner> nhandler, no worries.. I just manually change them right now so it's not a huge issue
<nhandler> akgraner: Is that what you are doing? Be careful with that, it made a few links look really strange in an rss reader (where different style/formatting rules are applied)
<akgraner> :-( sigh
<akgraner> If links don't stand out on a page then I will never click them...
<nhandler> akgraner: I'll try to fix the css to solve this problem the right way ;)
<nhandler> But right now, I need to close irssi. Otherwise, I'll never finish this paper ;)
<akgraner> hehe
<nhandler> Night
<akgraner> Night
<alourie> akgraner: hi amber
<pleia2> nhandler: cool, looks good :)
<akgraner> Good Morning :-)
<highvoltage> good morning akgraner!
<akgraner> alourie, highvoltage hey!
<akgraner> Trying to get this ready my 10am my time - which is in about an hour and 20 minutes :-)  I start my new job today so not sure what this day is going to bring - but I am excited
<highvoltage> akgraner: \o/ yay
<Pendulum> akgraner: ready for your first day of work?
<akgraner> Ok I think I am just blind - can someone look here - http://www.ustream.tv/channel/at-home-with-jono-bacon  and see if you can grab the link to jono's broadcast on the October 13 - cause I am not seeing it
<highvoltage> maybe they can do for you like they do for my job, they allocate a certain amount of hours a week for me to work on community stuff
<akgraner> Pendulum, I dunno?  Rikki and I have a call this morning
<highvoltage> so when we plan my next week I know that there will be enough time for community commitments
<akgraner> highvoltage, I'll have time  this is just a part time gig :-)
<highvoltage> akgraner: nice
<akgraner> There are a few more summaries that need to be added and a few more links for sneak peek I'm adding
<akgraner> Could you all check for spelling errors etc and double check the links in the Development team meetings and verify that the upcoming meetings and event times are correct, and IRC channels are correct b/c they all don't take place in -meeting
<akgraner> that would be a huge help
<alourie> akgraner: I've seen you already switched to 215 on etherpad and fixed ITP. Thanks for that :-)
<akgraner> ps I'm in the wiki right now
<akgraner> alourie yep - I find feeds that are for the next issue when I am double checking my feeds gotta have someplace to put stuff when I come across it before the next issue is published :-)
 * highvoltage checks over before 9am meeting
<akgraner> popey, I love the titles you all have for the UK Podcast - adding it to UWN now :-)
<akgraner> highvoltage, thanks
<popey> :)
<highvoltage> (added utouch description but it's not perfect yet)
<popey> akgraner: the episode titles are very carefully selected
<akgraner> I <3 them :-)
<popey> the first season were Elvis songs, second season was Dr Who episode names..
<popey> this season.. :)
<akgraner> hmmm - there is my something shiny for today :-P
<akgraner> why is it every time I go to save the wiki I get internal sever error
<akgraner> but it still saves it
<akgraner> weird
<alourie> akgraner: it just messes with you
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> it's gotta be a Monday thing
<akgraner> Ok I'm going to finish these summaries :-) Y'all take a look and see if we are leaving anything out
<akgraner> internalkernel, Thunderbird and I are not friends at the moment - when you get back the the Western NC area you gotta help show me what the heck I've done to my inbox
<internalkernel> akgraner: lol, no worries... I just switched up to evolution again... it seems to have made some progress...
<akgraner> internalkernel, I have it too but I can receive mail but I have the send stuff screwed up on evolution... SIGH
<akgraner> talk about email fail
<internalkernel> lol... you can always delete your ~/.evolution folder and just reconfigure everything, you use gmail right?
<akgraner> I am about as screwed up a soup sandwich on switching from gmail to something else
<internalkernel> soup sandwich - I haven't heard that one...
<internalkernel> if I wasn't at work, I'd say just call me... but we can work something out a bit later today if your in need of getting it up and working
<akgraner> well the expression is usually more em er how do I say it - colorful
<akgraner> internalkernel, no worries  - I still have gmail, Thunderbird is working but feels weird and well evolution can wait atm
<internalkernel> cool...
<akgraner> thanks though if I can't figure this out by Friday - I am riding to UDS with people who can help me during the 9 hour drive - muahahaha
<internalkernel> lmao... forced tech support - but all geeks love it...
<akgraner> of course they've already told me "Amber silence is golden, duct tape is silver!"
<internalkernel> oooohhh, that's goin in the repertoire... :)
<akgraner> ok I can't find the link to Jono's last Community QA last week - anyone else have any luck?  I emailed jono about it yesterday as well..
<akgraner> I added names in Credits please check to make sure if you contributed to this week's issue your name is there
<akgraner> I think I have all the summaries and there are no links with no summaries (except in Sneak Peek) can someone else review it please
<akgraner> Pendulum, do you have time?
<Pendulum> akgraner: yep, I'll look now :)
<akgraner> Pendulum, thank you!
<akgraner> We need a Debian/Ubuntu and GNOME/Ubuntu personal to help find a couple posts each week from those areas - suggestions on who I can go talk to see if they will contribute each week??
<Pendulum> I can't easily do summaries due to my hands, but I've found one thing without a summary so far
<akgraner> Pendulum, no worries - which section I'll get it
<akgraner> In the press right
<akgraner> the school stuff  :-/  I'm on it
<alourie> yea, about school
<alourie> akgraner: the rest seems fine
<Pendulum> popey: is marK Johnson correct capitolisation for his name?
<Pendulum> (it's how it's in the UUPC notes)
<popey> its intentional
<Pendulum> just double checking :)
<popey> he is a KDE user :)
<Pendulum> haha
<akgraner> added saving now
<Pendulum> akgraner: the only other thing I noticed is that in the summary about Duncan McGreggor's posts on uTouch, it should have his last anem
<Pendulum> *name
 * akgraner looks
<akgraner> on it
<akgraner> saving now
<akgraner> Anyone see anything else?
<akgraner> ok I'll go back over it one more time and get this out the door - thanks y'all
<alourie> akgraner: Jono's link missing, I'm on it
<akgraner> alourie, yep - I can't find it - so I may just pull it this week
<akgraner> it should be the 1st one in his list on the site but it's not there
<alourie> yea
<alourie> I see that
<akgraner> I think sept is the last one listed
<alourie> give me 5 more minutes
<akgraner> k
<akgraner> thanks
<alourie> akgraner: the last one is from sep 29th, there's no other after that
<alourie> so I'd suggest we push it to the next week
<akgraner> k thanks I'm pulling it for this week
<akgraner> he'll do another one on Wednesday
<akgraner> I'll remind him to post the links :-)
<alourie> akgraner: great
<alourie> I hope he does, sometimes he misses a week or so
<akgraner> yep that he does  - for example I know he'll miss the one at UDS
<akgraner> unless we can talk him into doing one from UDS
<akgraner> ohh there's an idea
<alourie> that's actually a really good idea
<alourie> there's also a company that will video everything in HD, right?
<akgraner> I'll work on that
<akgraner> depends if they are their or not this time - I haven't gotten confirmation
<akgraner> But we'll have access to HD equipment
<alourie> great
<akgraner> crap I missed the Developer Board people - let me see who we need to welcome - :-)   - stupid email filters
<alourie> oh :-)
<akgraner> wasn't there a Kubuntu Membership meeting as well
<akgraner> was Valerie the only new Kubuntu Member last week?
<akgraner> also I am beginning to get comments from developers in response to various ITP/ION/ITB posts - I guess we are going to need an editorial area at some point
<Pendulum> akgraner: nice to know they're reading :)
<akgraner> yep it is
<akgraner> I was supposed to crank out an interview based on the comments last week - but I ran out of daylight
<akgraner> With Pete traveling for almost 5 weeks straight even little things around the house and with the kids get to be a logistical issue  :-/
<alourie> akgraner: :-)
<alourie> maybe u-news will become something more
<akgraner> alourie, that's what the hope is
<akgraner> :-)
<alourie> sure
<akgraner> with each new personality and contribution combine with each new idea and tweak  - it only gets better and better
<akgraner> brb
<akgraner> surprising result from the survey so far over 50% said they prefer Monday to get the newsletter - whew
<akgraner> I'm so glad...
<alourie> so, nothing needs to be changed :-)
<akgraner> unless more responses shift that this next week
<akgraner> I'm going to keep the survey open for another week to give 2 full weeks for people to respond
<alourie> sure
<alourie> akgraner: I've been thinking
<alourie> how would we let people know news about UWN itself?
<alourie> or ubuntu-news.org?
<akgraner> alourie, let me publish this and we can talk about that
<alourie> akgraner: sure
<akgraner> thanks
<akgraner> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here:
<akgraner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue214
<highvoltage> akgraner FTW!
<highvoltage> nice and early release today!
<akgraner> thanks
<akgraner> I'll get all the new members from last week and this upcoming week combine on issue 215
<akgraner> in case anyone asks  - I'd still be looking up links :-/
<akgraner> hey popey is there a way we can set up the podcast links to automatically update when you all have a new cast?
<akgraner> automatically update on ubuntu-news.org that is
<popey> hmm
<popey> possibly, lemme think about it
<akgraner> k thanks - I just don't want to forget about updating it
<akgraner> pleia2, et al - what do you think about including the links this way on the UWN announcement  - http://ubuntu-news.org/?p=2869&preview=true
<alourie> akgraner: you should update your signature to askubuntu.org :-)
<akgraner> it was but I have to change them all
<alourie> :-)
<pleia2> I like it
<akgraner> I'll go with it and see what feedback we get
<alourie> akgraner: I must run now, we'll speak tomorrow then :-)
<akgraner> alourie, yep.
<akgraner> thanks for all your help!
<alourie> akgraner: sure, but I'm just doing a small part :-)
<nhandler> Hmm...I just found a wordpress Perl module. This is giving me a few ideas for new scripts. More details to come later today
#ubuntu-news 2010-10-19
<nhandler> Bleh. I've spent a good portion of the afternoon trying to find a sane way to unwrap ML messages. I've concluded that it is just easier to do it by hand (I wanted to make a ML->WP script). akgraner would a script to post the UWN stuff to the fridge help? I thought I remembered seeing a script that formatted it for the fridge already
<nigelb> hrm, why not a script? ;)
 * nigelb will take a poke at it today
<akgraner> nhandler, yes it would make it easier - b/c it's the same thing each week
<akgraner> well the same sections I format each week
<nhandler> akgraner: Ah, what the heck. I'll make a generick post2fridge script ;)
<akgraner> nhandler, I am just now learning how to write scripts you all make it look easy :-)
<nhandler> akgraner: /wnn news
<nhandler> akgraner: What I think I'll do is have the script save the posts as drafts and then give you a link to go and edit it
<nhandler> That way, you can add tags, categories, preview it, and make sure everything is sane before posting
<akgraner> that's awesome
<akgraner> any comments about adding the links yet?
<nhandler> What links are we talking about now akgraner ?
<akgraner> nhandler, people were asking for ways they can get to the stories they want to read about without having to scroll or even see the whole wiki
<akgraner> so I experimented today with the Fridge post and added links to the various items we list on the in this issue
<akgraner> nhandler, http://ubuntu-news.org/2010/10/18/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-214/
<nhandler> akgraner: I saw that. It is nice, but not a huge deal to me. Are you going to try out the multi-page approach for next week?
<akgraner> nope - I just wanted to see how this approached worked or not
<akgraner> I still think the multi page may work
<akgraner> and I am hoping more people will contribute if they are only focusing (seeing) one area
<akgraner> and not get overwhelmed with the whole thing but who knows
<akgraner> thoughts?
<nhandler> akgraner: I don't think it will help much with contributors. But I think it will help with the issue of the UWN getting very long
<akgraner> nods
<akgraner> I think the plain text email will always be long and some people like it
<akgraner> but it's LONG and the more areas Ubuntu reaches the longer it is going to get - and the main page of UWN can list the hottest topics but the pages can have even more
<akgraner> not sure right now how it's all going to work we'll just have to work on it and get some feedback and tweak it some more etc
<nhandler> akgraner: An interesting point to reach would be to allow users to pick and choose which sections they are intersted in (in a subscription form) and then have a script that combines those sections and sends it to them each week
<akgraner> and people have been asking for a way to search UWN for loco news etc easily
<akgraner> nhandler, exactly
<akgraner> mail chimp will allow that and track plain text and html clicks but it's a pay for thing
<akgraner> it would be pay for us not the subscribers
<nhandler> If we had a server capable of handling the load of managing all of the subscriptions, we could do it ourselves
<akgraner> I have been searching for an open source solution that could be added to a server that was both functional and pretty etc and would not be a pita to set up
<akgraner> server space is easy to get
<nhandler> akgraner: It isn't just server space. It needs to be able to handle creating the custom messages for each user and then send them out. We don't want to be waiting all day for it to process that stuff
<akgraner> I just don't have a solid handle on how much bandwidth and space to tell them we will be using
<akgraner> nhandler, yep I know
<akgraner> there should be a way to gage the wiki page views etc
<nhandler> akgraner: Canonical could easily get that data from the logs if they wanted
<akgraner> to sorta kinda get a way to see which pages get more traffic etc
<akgraner> nhandler, let's come up with what I need to ask for and I will while at UDS
<akgraner> but I'd like to get the pages done so I can point to what we are working toward etc
<akgraner> I'll block out some time tomorrow through thursday  to help with the setup
<nhandler> akgraner: You might also like https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PageHits
<akgraner> but this new job is going to take up some extra time as I over come new job learning curve stuff
<nhandler> akgraner: I just tossed up a quick post2wp.pl script in lp:uwn if you want to try it out. Just fill in your username/password and run it 'perl ./post2wp.pl /path/to/file/to/post/to/fridge'. It will then give you a link to edit the post in a browser. The script is still pretty basic, but it works
<alourie> good morning
<akgraner> nhandler, thanks!  Iook at it today
<akgraner> Dang I can't type
<akgraner> I'll look at it today (is what I meant)
<alourie> hello
<akgraner> alourie, good morning
<alourie> akgraner: hey Amber
<alourie> just meny to ask you if you're before or after sleeping cycle :-)
<alourie> s/meny/meant/
<akgraner> after :-)
<akgraner> just got my kids off to school - going to find some coffee and I am waiting for a call to tell me what time I have to pick my hubby up at the airport later today
<alourie> :-)
<akgraner> alourie, give me about 25 minutes and we can go over some ideas you have - I very interested and don't want to be distracted so let me get my day planned and some more caffeine and I'll be right back - is that ok?
<akgraner> time wise for you
<alourie> that'd be great - I'll take a lunch break, so I'll have at least 40 mins
<alourie> akgraner: so, ping me 10min ahead, so I'll go heat it up
<akgraner> awesome thanks!
<alourie> akgraner: that's weird, I don't remember what I wanted to suggest :-(
<alourie> but we still can discuss things though if you have time
<akgraner> alourie, you mentioned how do we let people know about UWN or ubuntu-news.org
<alourie> akgraner: right!
<akgraner> that's a great topic for the next meeting b/c we'll be back from UDS with a lot of ideas
 * akgraner goes to find the agenda page that I sincerely need to add a million links to past meetings on
<alourie> and UDS is next week, right?
<akgraner> yeppers
<akgraner> alourie, one sec I'll get you the link so you can add to the agenda
<akgraner> well you and anyone else who wants to :-)
<alourie> sure :-)
<akgraner> alourie, sorry on a call  - I'll post it in just a sec
<alourie> akgraner: don't worry, take your time as long as you need
<akgraner> alourie, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Meetings
<akgraner> crap now I know why I don't drink at my desk - brb
<akgraner> sorry about that - spilled my coffee on my mouse - need to get a mug with a LID :-/
<alourie> :-)
<alourie> or get water-proof mouse
<akgraner> hehe
<alourie> or, rather, coffee proof
<akgraner> off to work for me - catch you all a bit later   - Have a great morning/afternoon/evening :-D
<pleia2> so, on ubuntu-news.org - are the accounts tied to LP at all w/ openid?
<akgraner> pleia2, they need to be for sign on purposes and access
<akgraner> but they aren't at the moment
<pleia2> ok :)
<akgraner> there is a plugin
<pleia2> so I just log in with my wp username and password for now
<akgraner> and I can get someone the link to it
<akgraner> btu was told we will still have to manually add the editors and admins
<akgraner> but if you sign on with LP it should still give you access if I set it up right
 * pleia2 tries
<akgraner> can you try it and see what access it gives you
<akgraner> lol thanks
<pleia2> hm, nope :(
<akgraner> hmm - I'll ask Charlie to look in to it for us
<akgraner> I think he wrote the plugin
<akgraner> I have to run to the airport (3.5 hour round trip drive) - it would be great if someone could go back to the last issue we reported on Ubuntu Members added via Developer membership board and see who we need to include the til now..
<akgraner> then add it to Issue 215  under General Community News - just follow the style from the last one  we reported it on
<akgraner> It was on my todo list for today but sadly not going to get to it today or tomorrow :-(
<pleia2> I'll post the new CC member announcement to ubuntu-news.org once it hits devel-announce
<nhandler> akgraner, pleia2: Currently, you need to have an account on WP to login. Once you have an account, you can add your LP account as an OpenID URL.
<nhandler> akgraner: Did you get a chance to test the new lp:uwn script I added yesterday for posting to the fridge?
<nhandler> pleia2: You might like the script as well
<pleia2> nhandler: thanks, that worked :)
<pleia2> ok, my post hasn't been approved for -devel-announce yet and it's been a few hours, going to just post to now and link to news team
<nhandler> pleia2: All of the moderators for that list appear to be away right now
<pleia2> yeah, probably won't be around until tomorrow
<pleia2> nhandler: can you review my shiny first post? http://ubuntu-news.org/?p=2900&preview=true
<nhandler> pleia2: Sure
<nhandler> pleia2: Looks good
<nhandler> pleia2: And remember, we aren't doing forum links anymore
<pleia2> thanks, published
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> it automatically goes to planet, I assume?
<nhandler> pleia2: Yep
<nhandler> Hmm...Maybe we should start utilizing the featured image feature of WP more
<nhandler> pleia2: But the script I was talking about lets you post a text file to the fridge. It is in lp:uwn
<pleia2> cool, I'll have a look in a bit
#ubuntu-news 2010-10-20
<alourie> good morning
<akgraner> morning
<highvoltage> good morning alourie and akgraner!
<alourie> good day highvoltage and akgraner
<alourie> :-)
<akgraner> highvoltage, is a def on you going to UDS now?  Got your visa?
<highvoltage> akgraner: earliest when I could get an appointment is for Thursday morning, so if they can give me my visa the next day (shortest possible time), then I can make UDS in time
<highvoltage> to bad my flight was also for Thursday morning and is non-refundable :-/
<akgraner> :-(
<alourie> US visa in one day? Wow, that's good
<highvoltage> alourie: keep in mind that I applied 2 months ago already :)
<alourie> oh, really? wow
<highvoltage> alourie: US visas is always a pain, which is why I've missed every UDS in the US so far :(
<highvoltage> I wish they could just be always in Europe :)
<alourie> I luckily had to fly for work there a year ago, so it took 5 days
<highvoltage> nice.
<alourie> as my employer presses the right buttons
<highvoltage> alourie: I guess that's also what makes it hard for honest people like me to get visas, all the people that push in ahead in line ;)
<alourie> highvoltage: sure, but I didn't push ahead. I also got an interview, all in order. Just logistics took less time...
<alourie> and I had a flight :-)
<alourie> non-refundable
 * highvoltage has a non-refundable flight too
<highvoltage> they didn't care about that
<akgraner> highvoltage, I was asking b/c I need to figure out what evening we can all sit down - I didn't schedule a News Team session this time
<akgraner> maybe I should
<akgraner> hmmm
<highvoltage> akgraner: nice. if you could make it after Monday that would be awesome (since I might only fly over Monday night if I get my visa on monday), but don't fuss about me
<akgraner> maybe I'll submit a blueprint today and see if there are many people interested
#ubuntu-news 2010-10-21
<nhandler> akgraner: Any feedback on the script?
<alourie> good morning
<nigelb> akgraner: \o/ https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/ubuntutheproject-community-n-ubuntu-news-team-goals-for-improvement-and-growth/
<akgraner> nigelb, thank you - I am just under a tight dealine atm
<nigelb> no problems, happy to help
<nigelb> chnage oof links people
<nigelb> https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/ubuntutheproject-community-n-ubuntu-news-bof
<nhandler> nigelb: Why not assign it to the new team?
#ubuntu-news 2010-10-22
<akgraner> nhandler, we need to to get on the schedule at UDS
<akgraner> I just had nigelb add it and jono approve it and I told jono we'd get some content added tonight sometime so they could get it scheduled
<akgraner> I haven't looked at it yet but will in just a few
<nigelb> nhandler: I didn't think of that
<akgraner> it's an easy fix :-)
#ubuntu-news 2010-10-23
<internalkernel> akgraner: I dropped two articles in ITP on Google Docs - it's all written up... I leave tomorrow for another show.
<internalkernel> alourie, you're welcome to add to ITP if you have anything... Thanks!
<Or1on7> hello
#ubuntu-news 2010-10-24
<alourie> akgraner: Hi Amber, sorry for the delay of ITP. I'm doing it today
<alourie> akgraner: I'm done
<alourie> ITP is ready
#ubuntu-news 2011-10-17
<akgraner> I'm in between open week and UWN so if anyone can jump into the googledoc and help write the remaining summaries that would be great
<holstein> akgraner: ill see if i cant knock them out in a bit...
<akgraner> holstein, thanks
<pleia2> I'll put in the updates and security
<pleia2> I'll add some stats too
<pleia2> just brainstorm and ask ubuntu actually
<akgraner> ok I'll pull the other ones then
<akgraner> there are still some summaries  - I'll work on those between Open Week Session
<akgraner> pleia2, ^^
<pleia2> pulled into work now, I'll try to help later
<akgraner> k
<akgraner> Bug and Translation Stats in now
<akgraner> working on the other summaries now
<akgraner> 10 more summaries on the googledoc - I need to step away for about an hour  - links on the googledoc still need written up I'll work on it then
<akgraner> Can somone read through Issue 237 as it is right now though?
<akgraner> pleia2, Fridge id down again just opened a RT ticket - and I *remembered* to cc the editors list
<akgraner> s/id/is
<nlsthzn> akgraner, hey... sorry I missed out on the newsletter this week :/ upgrading to Oneiric not recommended... but the fresh install is awesome
<akgraner> nlsthzn, sorry you had troubles  - upgrade worked for me for the most part
<akgraner> nlsthzn,  there are still 10 links to be summarized if you feel up to it
<nlsthzn> akgraner, serious!? I thought the newsletter was out the door a while ago :.
<nlsthzn> :/
<akgraner> nope open week
<akgraner> things get a little crazy - and the fridge is down again
<akgraner> :-(
<akgraner> rt.ubuntu.com #18251
<nlsthzn> A bit busy on the forum ... and should be in bed already :(
<akgraner> no worries
<akgraner> pleia2, see anything wrong with Article title and link for the In Other news stories
<akgraner> I've added ITB nd ITP cleaned up the duplicate sections now all that is left is ION
<pleia2> akgraner: hm, where are the In Other News stories?
<pleia2> oh, I see
<akgraner> everything is in the wiki now
<pleia2> that's fine
<akgraner> but my family is going to kill me if I don't fix them some dinner
<akgraner> :-)  If someone can review it - I'll publish in about an hour
<pleia2> should toss in this under release parties: http://decafbad.net/2011/10/15/ubuntu-michigan-release-party-wrap-up/
<pleia2> (just saw it on loco.ubuntu.com feed this morning)
<akgraner> yep go for it - I tried to find all I could
<pleia2> k
<akgraner> before open week started
<akgraner> pleia2, I'll be back in about an hour just let me know what still needs to be done
<akgraner> and if the fridge is still down I guess that part will hold off on til it's back up
<pleia2> ok
<holstein> sorry guys... im just getting around to checking in
<holstein> and i missed summaizing :/
<pleia2> holstein: can you review it? I haven't had time (work is super busy this week)
<pleia2> wow, fridge is still down :( maybe xubuntu should think twice about switching to wordpress until this is more stable
<holstein> pleia2: i cant now.. i'll ping if i get free later
<akgraner> pleia2, I don't think it's wordpress
<akgraner> I think Canonical did't plan on the fridge getting as much traffic
<akgraner> pleia2, sorry I was away a bit longer than I planned 'w
<akgraner> what still needs to be done
<akgraner> pleia2, I'll read back through and then publish is that ok with you?
<pleia2> yeah I think it's fine
<akgraner> k - I'll publish and if the Fridge is still down I guess we'll hold off on that part until it comes back up
<akgraner> fridge issues is an IS issue not a wordpress issue
<akgraner> which is why I wanted to keep it off a Canonical server - is xubuntu going to be on a canonical server
<akgraner> if no then I think you all will like it :-)
<pleia2> oh yes, I know wordpress scales very well, it runs great elsewhere, just not on canonical servers ;)
<pleia2> they got drupal tuned properly, seems like they haven't quite gotten the hang of wordpress
<akgraner> pleia2, as they told me - we need to plan for the fridge being popular
<akgraner> so they are tuned for high traffic
<akgraner> which says to me  - YES we did it!
<akgraner> :-)
<pleia2> oh good, it's back up
<akgraner> ok publishing now :-)
<pleia2> those countdown banners are still full of fail
<pleia2> they are back to reporting 8 days *headdesk*
<akgraner> ugh can you pull them down?
<pleia2> yeah
#ubuntu-news 2011-10-18
<akgraner> crap forgot In this issue  fixing that now
<akgraner> DOH!
<pleia2> I need to run some errands, then come back and work more (boo, overtime is no fun)
<akgraner> no worries just fixed the In this issue :-)
<akgraner> have fun
<akgraner> ok everything but the Fridge is up :-)
<akgraner> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here:
<akgraner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue237
<akgraner> thanks everyone!
<akgraner> and it's on the Fridge now :-)
<akgraner> ahhhh - I can't get the re-direct to redirect....for current release on the /UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter page
<akgraner> I changed the current redirect page to issue 237 but it still shows up as 236 grrrrr
<pleia2> akgraner: it's working, chrome just over-aggressively caches
<pleia2> I test with an incognito window :)
<akgraner> ahh ok
<akgraner> whew I couldn't figure out what I was doing wrong
<holstein> yeah, AFAIK, its wordpress
<holstein> knome is helping ubuntustudio with a new site like the xubuntu and haiku ones
<akgraner> pleia2, I'll start summarizing some of those thinks tonight
<akgraner> other wise this weekend we will be busy busy busy
<pleia2> ok great :)
<pleia2> I'm just tossing in lots of news/blogosphere stuff, so feel free to prune/re-sort as needed
<pleia2> and I'll actually be at home this weekend!
<akgraner> yay - then get some rest you deserve it
<pleia2> saturday is shockingly plan-free
<akgraner> whoa that's a first in a while for you
<pleia2> yeah
<pleia2> we're flying out to orlando a few days early to do disney, so the two weekends after this are away too
<akgraner> I went through canonical voices, canonical blog and the planet and added stuff as well
<akgraner> oh cool :-)
<pleia2> I wonder if we should propose having canonical add the canonical blog to planet
<pleia2> maybe ask one of jono's community guys what they think
<pleia2> (and if one of them would be the "owner" of it)
<akgraner> I brought that up once...I forget who was opposed to it though
<pleia2> ah
<pleia2> we've got a fair number of project and even a corporate blog policy now
<akgraner> b/c not all canonical bloggers are members
<pleia2> do you remember how long ago this was?
<pleia2> we now have team blogs feeding to planet and not all bloggers on those are members
<jono> pleia2, I think the Canonical blog would be fine on planet, but I seem to remember some folks got rubbed up the wrong way when discussed
<akgraner> it's been long enough for me to forget the deatils
<pleia2> the canonical design blog is on planet now
<pleia2> and it's awesome
<jono> I would +1 the Canonical blog
<jono> maybe we can raise it as an item for the next CC meeting
<jono> I think the CC can evaluate this well
<pleia2> jono: I'll add it to the agenda now
<jono> thanks pleia2
<jono> I am happy to own the topic in my team
<akgraner> pleia2, I think the Canonical blog would be fine as well
<akgraner> I mean we pull info for it all the time (speaking from the news team perspective not the CC one)
<pleia2> yeah, and it would be nice to be able to add it to the planet section rather than the "other news" one :)
<akgraner`> and my proxy just came back
<akgraner`> yep
<akgraner> pleia2, sorry was changing to my proxy - you said you were going or did add it to the CC agenda?
<jono> akgraner, she added it
<pleia2> I did
<jono> :-)
<akgraner> ahh ok
<akgraner> thanks
<akgraner> jono I subscribed to /BuildingCommunity.* looks like people are working on it already
<jono> akgraner, indeed, great to see :-)
<akgraner> I thought so too
#ubuntu-news 2011-10-20
<akgraner> added summary for Wednesday Open Week to Fridge and added Mark's Blog post to the fridge as well - I'll be afk for most of the morning but I'll try and be online as I have signal...
<akgraner> Thinking outloud - maybe we should just have a heading for Ubuntu Cloud? - Since we routinely use/don’t use Forums, Launchpad, and Sneak Peek - this way we can do the same with the Cloud Portal Stuff - since that seems and will continue to be a trending topic throughout the next cycle -Thoughts for/against
<akgraner> and it won't crowd the planet news that way either
#ubuntu-news 2011-10-22
<pleia2> ...and now in the right place
<pleia2> 19:20:31 < pleia2> phew, after release is so crazy :)
<pleia2> 19:20:47 < pleia2> http://ostatic.com/blog/enough-ubuntu-yet is helpful if we're looking to fill in some things (but we probably won't have to, so many articles!)
<pleia2> akgraner: I don't really understand the "sneak peek" section, what is it exactly?
<pleia2> and adding a cloud section seems fine to me
<akgraner> it's what we use to add links that we can't expand in the news letter b/c it would make the newsletter too long
<akgraner> so it's links that belong in the news letter b/c they were posted during the dates the newsletter covers - just interesting articles that are 1)Ubuntu releated, 2) FOSS related that would be of interest to Ubuntu users for one reason or another
<pleia2> akgraner: I meant content-wise :) the tattoo should probably be in the planet section, not sure why we'd include something about google buzz?
<akgraner> b/c many ubuntu users use google and post on google buz
<akgraner> buzz
<pleia2> a lot of us use cars too
<akgraner> so it's nice to have information that they are doing away with it
<pleia2> just seems like a lot to cover, android is at least linux and we don't cover that
<akgraner> and it's just links to other items of interest
 * pleia2 shrugs
<pleia2> I don't like it, but we should leave it open for discussion
<akgraner> sometimes we do :-) but we need to cull some of the links for sure
<akgraner> we've used it on and off - over the years
<pleia2> yeah, there are too many links right now :)
<akgraner> usually when there are too many links
<akgraner> and we want to include it all but can't
<akgraner> so we just post the title and the link
<pleia2> it's just confusing to me because there are too many ubuntu-specific links and now we're covering random google stuff too
<akgraner> no summary
<pleia2> why not overflow with ubuntu links?
<pleia2> or at least linux links
<akgraner> we can - like I said we (me or otherwise need to cull some things and just move others around
<akgraner> )
<pleia2> ok
<akgraner> I agree with ya :-)
<akgraner> sometimes I just add stuff there to go back and look over it later
 * pleia2 nods
<akgraner> half of what I've put there over the years never makes it to the final release
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> sometimes what I thought was interesting on one day - the day of publishing I got - why is that there
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> s/got/go
<pleia2> fair enough, I was just unfamiliar with the section and the seeming randomness confused me
<akgraner> no worries - I'll pull the original description for it
<pleia2> cool, thanks :)
<akgraner> we can always modify it :-)  this (UWN) is meant to be a document/publication that grows as the community does - so it's good to exam and question the sections at various points throughout the years and stuff
 * pleia2 goes to finish up last bit of cluster migration (woo done before UDS!)
<akgraner> the history of how each section gets added is really cool :-)
<philipballew> need any help this weekend?
<akgraner> yay!
<akgraner> philipballew, always :-)
<akgraner> I'll re-arrange stuff in the morning
<philipballew> alright. what stage are we at in the week?
<akgraner> and get stuff in the right places :-)
<akgraner> what do you mean?
<pleia2> philipballew: you're on my "summary writers" email list right? when we're ready for summaries I'll send that mail out
<akgraner> pleia2, thanks for doing that btw :-)
<pleia2> yep, you are
<pleia2> sure
<philipballew> I am, just didnt know if anything specific needed to be done
<pleia2> akgraner: it's shared with the news editor gmail account if you ever need it
<pleia2> (the list of email addresses and text of the message I send out each week)
<akgraner> ahh ok thanks!
<akgraner> pleia2, sorry for confusing you...
<pleia2> akgraner: no apology needed, thanks for the clarification :)
<akgraner> I'll go through those tomorrow when I am wide eyed and fully awake and probable ask myself - what was I thinking :-)
<akgraner> probably even
<pleia2> you can go ahead and cull the press and blogosphere stuff too
<pleia2> I added a bunch, some should get removed
<akgraner> will do  - I'll try to get all that done in the morning so by the afternoon  - you can look over it and send out the summary email
<pleia2> ok cool
<akgraner> I think we are getting this in a really good groove now
<pleia2> yeah :)
<pleia2> it'll be great to get the wiki and all our documentation updated now that we're in a good spot
<akgraner> yeppers
<akgraner> that's my number 1 goal for this cycle in regards to the news team
<akgraner> well that and more volunteers :-)
 * pleia2 nods
<akgraner> more tomorrow then - have fun with cluster migration :-)
<pleia2> thanks :) have a good night
<akgraner> you too
<akgraner> last home football game - no more concession stand or dealing with band parents for me this season :-)
<akgraner> pleia2, forgot I had to steam clean the carpets and get everything ready to head to Orlando etc this morning - will jump into UWN before I go to bed tonight
<pleia2> akgraner: should we hold off asking for summaries until you can go through them?
<pleia2> would hate to have people write summaries for things we end up deleting :\
#ubuntu-news 2011-10-23
<pleia2> akgraner: I'm going to start writing some summaries of the ones I know we should keep in, I'll wait for you to cull the list back before sending out the email though (hopefully tomorrow morning?)
<holstein> i should be around in the AM as well to help out :)
<pleia2> yay!
<akgraner> pleia2,  in the there now
<akgraner> pleia2,  I'll write up the summary for Friday so the open week summary list will complete
<akgraner> I'm culling each section to 5-6 summaries per section
<holstein> cutting!
<akgraner> and changed Sneak Peek to other areas of interest
<holstein> good idea
<akgraner> sulling
<holstein> hehe
<akgraner> culling :-)
<akgraner> have you heard of that term
<holstein> nah
<holstein> i though you fat-fingered cutting
<holstein> similar?
<holstein> im having some breakfast
<akgraner> nope it's a term used with annimals
 * holstein looking at the google doc
<akgraner> to remove those that don't exactly fit it - :-) but I use it loosely to mean remove
<akgraner> there is nothing inferior about the ones I am pulling - it's just we can't write them all up
<akgraner> not finished yet
<holstein> Culling is the process of removing animals from a group based on specific criteria
<holstein> i like it :)
<akgraner> I am moving the ones I pull - to "Other Areas Of Interest" so they stay in UWN
<holstein> akgraner: triple word score for you
<akgraner> holstein, I used to work for a Turkey Hatchery :-)
<akgraner> pleia2, still re-arranging the stories trying to keep it to 5-6 per section :-)
<akgraner> almost finished so you can go ahead and send out the summary letter
<akgraner> I'll write summaries as well today
<pleia2> akgraner: great, thanks!
<akgraner> pleia2, I pulled the first "Happy Birthday Ubuntu" article I found  - but did Jane or Mark write a better one do you know?
<akgraner> I'll check once I finish tweaking this - but if you know can you drop a link in here?
<pleia2> akgraner: jono wrote a small one
 * pleia2 digs up
<pleia2> http://www.jonobacon.org/2011/10/20/seven-years-old/
<akgraner> ok I'll swap it out for the one I put in GCN then
<pleia2> ok, summaries email sent out
<akgraner> Since we don't have any LP or Forums News I added a "Ubuntu Cloud" Section
<akgraner> so they wouldn't make the planet section to long
<pleia2> sounds good
<akgraner> and do you think the name change for Sneak Peek makes more sense now
<akgraner> I changed it to "Other Articles of Interest"
<akgraner> so we thought they were of interest but we couldn't write up everything so people can check out those links if they want to
<akgraner> and we preserve the history of the week in the archives
<pleia2> ok, added a little note there for summary writers so they don't write summaries for those ones
<akgraner> yep  - I just moved them over and let the note for the template :-)
<akgraner> good thinking
<akgraner> I'll send out the monthly meeting reminder for today to the teams
<akgraner> thanks for pointing out we have a template somehow I missed it in the wiki page list - I am sure it's there :-) I just overlooked it
<akgraner> monthly team reports reminder I mean - DOH!
<akgraner> pleia2, I'll hold off moving volunteers over so people can add their names today - I'll move that tomorrow
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> should we include the link to the september reports in this issue?
<pleia2> loco news is done
<pleia2> looks like "The Magic Number 4" post wasn't actually posted on the cloud portal - the link doesn't work for me, only the direct link to Dustin's blog does
<pleia2> and it's not really about the cloud, it's much broader than that, so I'm going to move it down to Planet and put Dustin's name on it
<akgraner> k
<akgraner> thanks
<pleia2> philipballew: we're writing summaries now if you're available to help :)
<philipballew> I am. :)
<philipballew> what fun!
<pleia2> cool, thanks
<pleia2> I'm just finishing up the planet section now
<pleia2> then I need to run out for a LUG meeting up in Berkeley
<philipballew> okay. I'll do in the press right now for sure
<philipballew> and go from there after i grab a little lunch or something
<pleia2> I finished up the cloud section too
 * philipballew high fives pleia2 
<pleia2> ^5
<pleia2> :)
<philipballew> have fun in Berkeley :)
<pleia2> thanks :) they have pizza!
<pleia2> good east coast pizza, omnomnom
 * philipballew needs to go back east soon
<philipballew> in other news is all that’s left it appears. I am gonna go grab some lunch
<akgraner> I'll pull the Ubuntu Stats and proof re-read and move everything over
<akgraner> make sure if you help - you add your name to the volunteers list
<philipballew> alright akgraner sounds good
<akgraner> philipballew, thanks
<akgraner> the only links that still need to be summarized are the "In Other News" section  which are on the googledoc - I've moved everything over and I'm doing the Ubuntu Stats now
<akgraner> if someone wants to tackle those - I'm proofing and tweaking before adding them to the wiki...
<akgraner> all the summaries have bee added to the wiki can someone please proof the wiki
<akgraner> s/bee/been
<akgraner> stats will be added shortly
#ubuntu-news 2012-10-15
<akgraner> who does the flavor meetings?
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: I'll chec
<JoseeAntonioR> k
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR, ok I've added the stats - I'll move back to editing the summaries and moving them to the wiki
<akgraner> Everything from the Gdoc has been moved to the wiki.  I'll send out the final and edit and review request shortly once I re-arrange a few items
<JoseeAntonioR> ok!
<Unit193> http://jderose.blogspot.com/2012/10/killer-apps-for-ubuntu.htmlhttp://jderose.blogspot.com/2012/10/killer-apps-for-ubuntu.html DOA
<Unit193> I'm sure it was there a second ago. >_>
<akgraner> done
<akgraner> it's fixed saving noqw
<akgraner> now
<Unit193> Ah, alrighty.  I'm the random link checker.
<akgraner> awesome saving it now :-)
<akgraner> I'll add updates and security and in this issue next - but for those who want to check the links and go back through it - have at it - I need to step away for a few and make sure my kids have what they need for school tomorrow
<akgraner> Thanks y'all!
<dholbach> good morning
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR, or bkerensa can you all run the updates and security script
<akgraner> nm I got it
<akgraner> had to tweak my machine a little
<akgraner> ok folks every thing is in the newsletter  - could use another set of eyes to look over it.  I'll publish around noon my time when  I break for lunch.  Thanks in advance! :-)
<akgraner> Editors email sent ping me if you need me  - I should be on freenode
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: I'm around if you need something
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR, thanks - just wanted another set of eyes to look over it  - I'll add "In This Issue" and publish when I break for lunch.
<JoseeAntonioR> or do you want me to publish now? I can do it if needed
<akgraner> nah - wanted to give people time to review it
<JoseeAntonioR> ok! :)
<akgraner> But thank you
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: did you send out the email to editors?
<JoseeAntonioR> sure
<akgraner> yep did that this morning
<JoseeAntonioR> ok!
<akgraner> I already got one email from one editor - so I made those changes
<akgraner> but thought I'd wait and see if anyone else caught something that I didn't
<JoseeAntonioR> some of the editors do the corrections directly
<akgraner> Anyone want to look over Issue 287 - if not I'll publish withing the hour
<akgraner> OMG all the line breaks are gone...totally doing this manually....
<akgraner> pleia2, ^^^
<akgraner> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here:
<akgraner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue287
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: happened to me
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: already sent the email out?
<akgraner> yep
<JoseeAntonioR> I can get you a file with no line break
<JoseeAntonioR> well
<akgraner> it was just as easy to do it the  old way for me
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR, however when I get the forums one I may as you for that file :-)
<JoseeAntonioR> sure
<JoseeAntonioR> btw issue 287 is not in the archive
<JoseeAntonioR> just got it
<akgraner> I know  - I haven't added it yet - I don't do that until I publish it
<akgraner> everywhere
<akgraner> it's the last thing I do on my checklist
<akgraner> it's updated now  :-)
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR, do you have a clean forums txt file
<akgraner> mine has no line breaks
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: yep
<JoseeAntonioR> I think so
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: http://vps.joseeantonior.com/287forumpost.txt
<JoseeAntonioR> oops, it's incomplete
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR, thanks  - and what did you have to tweak to get it to work?
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: nothing, it just works fine on my vps
<akgraner> ahhh nm - I'll add to fridge and forums in a few - I'll just do it the other way :-/
<JoseeAntonioR> wait a sec
<akgraner> ok - thanks
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: http://vps.joseeantonior.com/287forum.txt has got it, full issue
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR, thanks!
<akgraner> :-)
<JoseeAntonioR> no prob
<JoseeAntonioR> want me to do the fridge one too?
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, no, that one should go fine
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR, looking at the fridge file now - one sec I'll tell you if I need it :-)
<JoseeAntonioR> sure
<akgraner> hmmm - now why won't it the script work for me  grrrr - JoseeAntonioR can you run it and I'll just review it on the fridge
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: isn't it drafted in your fridge account?
<akgraner> I don't think so -but heck I got an error when I ran it- but heck let me look
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: note that you need to modify the script and put your username and password
<akgraner> I did that with Lyz but nope it didn't add it...
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, I'll do it, one sec
<JoseeAntonioR> editing it atm
<JoseeAntonioR> I'll need to edit some bits of the wiki, though
<akgraner> I can just do it by hand - only takes like 15 minutes
<akgraner> I got it
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: post is now submitted
<akgraner> ok -:-)
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR, says you are currently editing the post - let me know when are finished
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: sorry, left it open
<JoseeAntonioR> i'm done
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR, no worries- thank you
<JoseeAntonioR> thanks to you :)
<akgraner> Thanks everyone for all your help this week  - googledoc is set up for this next week :-)
#ubuntu-news 2012-10-16
<dholbach> good morning
<akgraner> dholbach,  morning!
<dholbach> hey akgraner
<akgraner> Hey all if you notice by the end of you day in whatever TZ  you're in and if you are subscribed to the ubuntu-news mailing list version of UWN and it hasn't made it to your inbox nudge me - yesterday's was held in the moderation queue...sorry about that - I'll double check after I send it next week as well. - Thanks in advance.
<JoseeAntonioR> working on ubuntu on air for tomorrow announcement
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: do you think you can please review the post I just submitted?
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR, will do
<akgraner> Sorry was in a meeting
<JoseeAntonioR> thanks
#ubuntu-news 2012-10-17
<JoseeAntonioR> welcome back, nhandler!
<nhandler> Thanks JoseeAntonioR. It felt really nice firing up irssi again
<nhandler> Looking forward to hopefully helping out a bit with getting the next couple UWNs out the door
<JoseeAntonioR> that's great
<JoseeAntonioR> we surely need some help
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2012-10-18
 * nhandler goes to post sabdfl's blog post
<akgraner> nhandler, thanks!
<nhandler> akgraner: No problem. I enjoyed this new name announcement more than most of the other recent ones ;)
<akgraner> I just finished a hangout
<akgraner> Raring Ringtail...hmmm
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> hey JoseeAntonioR, seems like I can't update the ubuntuonair main-page - do I need some special permissions?
<akgraner> Good morning
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: no, you're an admin :S
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, this morning I couldn't
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: can you try again please?
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, can you give me the URL where I can do it?
<JoseeAntonioR> sure
<JoseeAntonioR> http://ubuntuonair.com/wp-admin/post.php?post=9&action=edit
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, wow, now I can see all the controls of the page
<dholbach> thanks
<JoseeAntonioR> sure
<JoseeAntonioR> the migration has been a headache
<JoseeAntonioR> you were marked as author
<dholbach> earlier I couldn't
<JoseeAntonioR> I'm sorry I didn't check this with you earlier
<dholbach> ah ok
<dholbach> no worries :)
<dholbach> gladd it's fixed now
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR, I'll post the release announcement
<akgraner> working on that now
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: ok, but haven't got Kate's email yet
<akgraner> It will be there soon :-)
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: oh, we've got a script for mailing lists if you want to use it
<akgraner> I've got it  :-)
<JoseeAntonioR> great!
<akgraner> woo hoo - I <3 new releases!
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: did you finish working on it?
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR, it's up
<JoseeAntonioR> great
#ubuntu-news 2012-10-19
<dholbach> good morning
<akgraner> Hi all there are a lot of links already being added to the gdoc - I am going to go through them all later tonight etc - but feel free to find and add more  - thanks!
 * Silverlion waves
<JoseeAntonioR> hey, Silverlion!
<Silverlion> aloha JoseeAntonioR
<JoseeAntonioR> long time no see!
<Silverlion> how are you ;) ?
<JoseeAntonioR> pretty fine, what about you?
<Silverlion> JoseeAntonioR: could not be better ;)
<Silverlion> i am going to be an owner of a tablet pretty soon ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> :o that's cool!
<JoseeAntonioR> Silverlion: are you joining us this time at UDS?
<Silverlion> JoseeAntonioR: nope i am focussing on virtual talks about my work at the full circle Magazine
<JoseeAntonioR> maybe you can join us one day, at ubuntu on air
<Silverlion> when you folks are interested in creating ebooks ;)
<MrChrisDruif> And why wouldn't we be?
<Silverlion> MrChrisDruif: i have no idea?
<Silverlion> ;)
<akgraner> :-)
<Silverlion> hey amber ^^
<Silverlion> JoseeAntonioR: can you repeat your question so that akgraner knows of it too ^^
<akgraner> We've discussed it off and on but we do well to publish the version we have - but welcome other formats
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR, that's a cool idea - man Silverlion you got asked to be on Ubuntu On Air before I did...Go you!
<Silverlion> i am getting redfaced right know :(
<Silverlion> surely ... just need to know what you folks want to know ;)
<akgraner> MrChrisDruif, if you want to take a look at an issue and figure how Silverlion can help us produce a weekly ebook version and what resources it would take - that would be awesome
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR, :-P
<Silverlion> akgraner: oh wait ^^ i am not going to help in here. i am bearly getting my job done at FCM so
<akgraner> :-)
<MrChrisDruif> akgraner; I'd love to. Silverlion; would you be able to send me some reading material I can go through so I know what is needed?
<akgraner> Silverlion, I understand - I guess we need someone to learn how to do it, document the steps then teach the team
<Silverlion> it is already been documented
<akgraner> MrChrisDruif, awesome! Thank you
<akgraner> Silverlion, no the specific sets for UWN
<akgraner> once someone learns it - so if needed we can create scripts but first we have to have the step
<akgraner> steps
<Silverlion> akgraner: all you need is a wysiwyg editor for html, and the Software Sigil (and software of your choice to reduce photos / screenshots if needed ;)
<akgraner> we don't use photo's soo that removes a step :-)
<Silverlion> then - I'll think I could teach you the rest in 15 mins from now :D
<Silverlion> live on air ;)
<akgraner> MrChrisDruif, if you can use say last weeks edition and get the instructions from Silverlion would you experiment with formats and stuff? - I'll email pleia2 and nhandler and the others and see what everyone thinks once you have some mock-ups?
<MrChrisDruif> Sure
<Silverlion> MrChrisDruif: how is your knowledge about CSS?
<akgraner> Silverlion, thanks...
<MrChrisDruif> Terrible =)
<Silverlion> MrChrisDruif: are you tired yet ;)
<Silverlion> ??
<MrChrisDruif> Yes, and I'm off to bed anyways
<Silverlion> ok ^^
<akgraner> MrChrisDruif, let me get you the link to all the manual steps to creating and publishing UWN so you know how specific the steps need to be when listing how to do something (you may know already but I'll find them for you as an example) - this is how nhandler and pleia2 were able to do the scripts
<akgraner> Thanks y'all!
<Silverlion> MrChrisDruif: here is some reading material you asked for!
<Silverlion> http://dl.fullcirclemagazine.org/issue61_en.pdf << starting from page 38 is my article on what i do for FCM
<Silverlion> this could be basics
<MrChrisDruif> You can email me at chrisdruif@ubuntu.com
<Silverlion> MrChrisDruif: are you sure that my capabilities are good enough?
<MrChrisDruif> Silverlion; probably better then mine =)
<Silverlion> amber?
<Silverlion> sorry akgraner ping
<akgraner> yes
<akgraner> Silverlion, pong
<Silverlion> I just took a sneak peak on the UWN. If you want I could give you a tutorial on G+ ... my guess is that you would be able to do the basic steps after working 30 mins in the hangout
<Silverlion> here and right now :D
<akgraner> ok since you are willing to teach  right now and I/we may not get this opportunity again - give me just a sec and then send the invite  - you'll need to send it to my linaro g+ profile though
<Silverlion> akgraner: i might need 5 mins for preparations ;)
<Silverlion> need to set up my laptop with the cam
<akgraner> also drop the link in here so if anyone else is interested they can join too
<akgraner> k thanks
<Silverlion> anybody else interested?
<Silverlion> maybe from other docs teams?
<Silverlion> you should go asking ... you might not get the possiblity again :D
<MrChrisDruif> Notified #ubuntu-doc
<Silverlion> I thought you were off for sleep MrChrisDruif
<Silverlion> :D
<MrChrisDruif> Hmmhmm ^_^
<Silverlion> MrChrisDruif: are you joining?
<MrChrisDruif> Nope
<MrChrisDruif> Record it and put it on Youtube.
<MrChrisDruif> I could upload it for you if you don't have an account.
<Silverlion> akgraner: what do you think? recording with your moderation?
<akgraner> Um - on air - gulp - :-)
<akgraner> sure I don't care - in that case let me fix my lip gloss :-)
<Silverlion> In this case we could safe it for other teammembers interested :D
<MrChrisDruif> Would be grand. Now really off. Bye!
<akgraner> Sure - can you start the hangout  - I'll be right back on join
<Silverlion> any one else interested?
<Silverlion> to join?
<Silverlion> how do i post the link in here?
<akgraner> copy it from the url at the top of the hangout
<akgraner> you'll need to invite amber.graner  AT linaro  org - that's the profile I have open at the moment
<Silverlion> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/3a4f5930adcb80d8401794941910e6adcac2c43d?authuser=0&hl=de#
<akgraner> or that will work too
<akgraner> thanks
<akgraner> ok here is the new link  to join - - and it's on air so we will be recording it - https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/849d3e0cbc4b3e1b614d94247c93effaaa5d286d?authuser=0&hl=en-GB
<Silverlion> hang on a sec
<Silverlion> need to transfer the link to my laptop :D
 * Silverlion reports back 
<Silverlion> akgraner: ping ;)
<akgraner> hey
<Silverlion> does you system still live?
<Silverlion> :D
<akgraner> yep I'm alive
<akgraner> :-)
<Silverlion> cool
<Silverlion> JoseeAntonioR: are you still there?
<akgraner> hmmm - installing and compiling Qt 4 - I am going to need some help :-(
<Silverlion> bummer :(
<Silverlion> any suggestions how long this will take?
<akgraner> nope - but I can work on it and just let you know if we need to we can do this tomorrow - but I am working on get this installed and compiled - so why can't I just install it?  I've never had to compile anything before :-(  I guess there is a first time for everything :-)
<Silverlion> akgraner: i am sorry :(
 * Silverlion feels bad right now
<akgraner> NO don't :-)
<akgraner> it didn't record so.. not may people are aware
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> Silverlion, once I get this installed and compiled what else will I need to install - can you send me that too
<Silverlion> then you will be done ... promised
<akgraner> ok :-)
<Silverlion> and as i am not too tired at the moment
<Silverlion> i have a rough outline on how the ebook for UWN could look like ;)
<akgraner> oh cool....:-)
<Silverlion> wait ... its still in my head ;-) but this helps me to plan the session a little bit
<Silverlion> akgraner: i need your help ;)
<Silverlion> please name 2 different freeware fonts you like ;)
<akgraner> ha  - I dunno I never really thought about what was freeware  and what wasn't I just use whatever comes with Ubuntu :-)
<Silverlion> can you check if the font "Comic Sans MS" is installed in ubuntu?
<Silverlion> gonyere: good morning :D
<gonyere> hi
<akgraner> sure one sec
<Silverlion> i meant installed per default ;)
<akgraner> I don't see it
<Silverlion> kk what about Liberation?
<Silverlion> or Palatino Linotype or Century Schoolbook?
<akgraner> yes Liberation is
<akgraner> Century Schoolbook L is
<Silverlion> GREAT!
<akgraner> Palatine isn't
 * Silverlion smiles 
<Silverlion> that is totally enough to have two ^^
<Silverlion> can you give me a status of your tries?
<akgraner> Silverlion, let's do this tomorrow or Sunday this is going to take me a while I think :-)
<gonyere> what are you working on?
<akgraner> Trying to install Qt 4 and compile it on Ubuntu
<akgraner> and I've never compiled anything before
<Silverlion> gonyere: i have offered akgraner to learn how to layout the UWN as Ebook in less then 45 mins - and we failed ... my faults
<gonyere> ahh
<akgraner> no not your fault - how were you supposed to know I wasn't familar with compiling :-)
<akgraner> I'll figure it out and then share what I learned
<gonyere> what does one use to do so?
<Silverlion> gonyere: nothing but a software called SIGIL (and a wysiwyg editor if you are not familiar with HTML)
<Silverlion> and SIGIL is causing the problems
<Silverlion> :(
<gonyere> hmm
<akgraner> oh wait - I just read  - Compiling Qt directly should not be necessary. Nevertheless, if you wish to compile Qt, you should configure it before compiling like this:
<akgraner> so are you sure I have
<akgraner> too
<Silverlion> akgraner: i dont know
<Silverlion> i am less capabale then you when it comes to this
<Silverlion> i am running a windows machine
<Silverlion> :p
#ubuntu-news 2012-10-20
<akgraner> ok  - I'm just installing all the Qt 4 stuff in the software center and we can see if that works :-)
<Silverlion> again ... i am not taking ANY responsibilities for your system. just to make this clear :D
<Silverlion> wb gonyere
<gonyere> thnx
<akgraner> Silverlion, hehe - I know how to reinstall machine if something happens.  I've had to do it more than once over the last few years as I venture ourside my comfort zone
<Silverlion> *gg* i just wanted to have that on the logs - just in case i get a package from overseas :P
<bkerensa> hello
<akgraner> bkerensa, so
<gonyere> are ther packages for sigil for ubuntu?
<akgraner> Silverlion, said I needed to install this - http://code.google.com/p/sigil/downloads/detail?name=Sigil-0.5.3-Code.zip&can=2&q=
<Silverlion> gonyere: nope
<gonyere> or do you have to build?
<Silverlion> gonyere: yes
<Silverlion> compile from source :(
<akgraner> and then do this - http://code.google.com/p/sigil/wiki/RunningFromSource
<akgraner> bkerensa, ^^
<Silverlion> but once you have the software this is a blast
<akgraner> but I read on the page you shouldn't have to compile it - so I installed everything in the software center that had to do with Qt 4
<bkerensa> akgraner: apt-get build-dep qt4-qmake
<bkerensa> to get dependencies
<akgraner> bkerensa, and so I am wondering what I need to do with that zip file now?
<bkerensa> also you need git so
<bkerensa> apt-get install git-core
<akgraner> I think I have git installed  - no it's on my laptop
<akgraner> ok one sec
<akgraner> bkerensa, thank you!
<bkerensa> so then you will want to
<bkerensa> git clone git://gitorious.org/qt/qt.git
<bkerensa> which is the source tree for the latest qt
<bkerensa> then
<bkerensa> cd into the directory
<akgraner> bkerensa, do I need to uninstall the stuff from the software center?
<bkerensa> so   "cd qt"
<bkerensa> akgraner: uhh is it qt?
<akgraner> bkerensa, let me catch up
<bkerensa> did you install qt from usc?
<bkerensa> kk
<akgraner> bkerensa, got to the software center and search Qt 4 - you'll see
<bkerensa> yeah so those are not qt4 they are qt4 packages for developing stuff
<bkerensa> but I believe you need the qt4 libraries
<akgraner> ok - :-)
<bkerensa> the actually source package
<bkerensa> you can install this from USC btw
<bkerensa> it might save you trouble
<bkerensa> but terminal is easy too
<bkerensa> :D
<akgraner> following your instructions now
<akgraner> I like the terminal
<bkerensa> kk
<akgraner> should I uninstall what I did earlier?
<bkerensa> you can do it later
<akgraner> ok
<bkerensa> so once you got the source tree cloned with git and are in the directory let me know
<bkerensa> :)
<akgraner> bkerensa, will do
<Silverlion> akgraner: i have a little present for you ;)
<bkerensa> akgraner: also before we compile please be sure to "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-dev-tools" so you have everything needed to compile
<akgraner> akgraner@thor:~$ git clone git://gitorious/qt/qt.git
<akgraner> Cloning into 'qt'...
<akgraner> fatal: unable to connect to gitorious:
<akgraner> gitorious: Name or service not known
<bkerensa> hmms
<bkerensa> one sec
<bkerensa> akgraner: gitorious.org
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> <bkerensa> git clone git://gitorious.org/qt/qt.git
<Silverlion> guess akgraner now is not open for presents :D
<akgraner> once sec
<bkerensa> akgraner: once you add the .org to that command it will work but will take awhile since it has to pull the whole repo down :)
<akgraner> ohhhh
<bkerensa> but after this the next steps are simple
<akgraner> oops
<bkerensa> yes
<bkerensa> :D
<akgraner> bkerensa, it's working now
<bkerensa> akgraner: good :)
<akgraner> (Hey nigelb  - isn't this funny that I am doing this :P)
<bkerensa> akgraner: so this could take 10-15-20mins depending on your connection speed and the load on that server
<bkerensa> the next steps are simple
<nigelb> akgraner: I'm enjoying watching ^_^
<akgraner> bkerensa, It's counting remote objects now
<akgraner> if that means anything
<bkerensa> akgraner: yeah so its counting how many files it has to download
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> then it will actually clone them
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> thats what takes time
<akgraner> akgraner@thor:~$ git clone git://gitorious.org/qt/qt.git
<akgraner> Cloning into 'qt'...
<akgraner> remote: Counting objects: 682273, done.
<akgraner> fatal: The remote end hung up unexpectedly
<akgraner> fatal: early EOF
<akgraner> fatal: index-pack failed
<akgraner> akgraner@thor:~$
<bkerensa> fail
<bkerensa> so thats something on their end
<bkerensa> :)
<akgraner> no kidding even I understood that
<bkerensa> you can retry
<akgraner> :-P
<bkerensa> until you get win
<bkerensa> :D
<Silverlion> akgraner: but you should continue your important work too ^^
<Unit193> akgraner: Hah, do you fully do norse gods?
<bkerensa> Silverlion: compiling source is always important work
<bkerensa> ;p
<Unit193> And I always go for git, maybe I should get git-core
<Silverlion> good morning Unit193
<bkerensa> Unit193: Git is just the meta package git-core is inside it
<bkerensa> I think its just linked to git-core so either works
<akgraner> bkerensa, I am receiving objects now this is a good sign
<bkerensa> good
<bkerensa> hopefully their server doesnt failwhale again
<Unit193> bkerensa: Yes, one installs less.
<bkerensa> darn Nokia people :P
<bkerensa> Unit193: ahh I will have to look at Git and see what all it installs
<Unit193> bkerensa: http://pastebin.com/n0xECyuU  :P
<bkerensa> huh
<bkerensa> git-gui
<bkerensa> interesting
<bkerensa> I fixed a bug in that package upstream
<akgraner> there is a gui for everything now
<akgraner> :-P
<bkerensa> even Juju
<bkerensa> its a shame
<Unit193> gitweb breaks, replaces, and suggests...
<Unit193> akgraner: That is, do you use norse gods for all computer names is what I meant. :P
<akgraner> Nope
<akgraner> my other machine is Spartacus :-)
<akgraner> pgraner cringes every time I add a new machine
 * Silverlion smiles happily 
<Silverlion> gosh its 2.30 AM and i am still able to code valid CSS 3 :D
<akgraner> not because of the machines but my choice of names and how I choose them :-/
<akgraner> bkerensa, I am at 20%  - I see what you mean with "it takes a while" - Silverlion what was your present :-)
<bkerensa> akgraner: you will have to get a flu shot before UDS this year :P
<akgraner> I already have
<bkerensa> UDS-Q you got pretty sick :)
<Silverlion> akgraner: i have coded a css file for your uwn ebook
<bkerensa> me and phill were your neighbor
<bkerensa> ;p
<akgraner> If pgraner had not been there I would have been in the hospital
<akgraner> bkerensa, I'm sorry - that was a rough UDS for me
<bkerensa> akgraner: oh no worries I didnt hear you guys :) we just saw a lot of room service and know you were not feeling well
<akgraner> then 2 weeks later it was time for Connect - I was wiped our when I got back
<akgraner> s/our/out
<bkerensa> I think I was more concerned with the lack of working room door and AC
<bkerensa> ;p
<akgraner> nods
<bkerensa> the hotel locked us out three times
<bkerensa> :(
<bkerensa> akgraner: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1290791/
<bkerensa> remaining steps ^
<akgraner> once of the Southeast Linux Fest guys during SCaLE 9x actually got locked in his room the had to come take the door off to get him out
<bkerensa> I have to walk away to marinate some chicken
<bkerensa> bbs
<akgraner> cool thank you
<akgraner> this will be a while I am at 30% now
<Silverlion> akgraner: please do also install this: http://www.epubread.com/en/
<akgraner> ok
<silverlion> re
<akgraner> woo hoo - 45%
<silverlion> *gg*
<silverlion> my project is done 75 %
<akgraner> Yay!
<akgraner> you did an ebook version of the last issue of UWN :-)
<silverlion> well not completely ^^
<silverlion> but i did the preparations for it
<akgraner> :-) sweet
<akgraner> 53%
<silverlion> hope you like it ^^
<silverlion> at least the design is validated with w3c which means its correct *happy*
<akgraner> :-)
<silverlion> akgraner: wanna have a sneak preview of what we are going to do?
<akgraner> 77%
<silverlion> :D
<akgraner> silverlion, sure
<silverlion> akgraner: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/1668987/UWN_Ebook-Draft__V1.png
<silverlion> this will be part of the final result :D
<silverlion> using the fonts Liberation Serif and Century Schoolbook :D
<silverlion> PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEASE tell me you like the style :D
<akgraner> we can't use the Ubuntu Font?
<silverlion> we can use every font you wish ma'am ;)
<bkerensa> Can I get a RT? https://twitter.com/bkerensa/status/259457124705382401
<akgraner> well yes, but can we work on branding it with the Ubuntu Orange and stuff at some point? :-)
<akgraner> bkerensa, /me looks
<akgraner> oh I love the olpc project
<cprofitt> olpc is awesome -- I did some work with them a while back
<silverlion> akgraner: tell me what you need and i'll get it done for you ;)
<bkerensa> cprofitt: if you get a chance a RT would go a long way :) especially since we are not at the summit :) and Fedora and other distros are :P we need to let them know we love their work
<bkerensa> :D
<akgraner> nigelb, do you know where the branding guidelines/themes are  - so we get the colors right (you know like what's on the Fridge or wiki pages)
<silverlion> akgraner: when will you be available?
<silverlion> i mean for recording 2morrow?
<nigelb> No clue. I've been out of Ubuntu things for a while.
<akgraner> I'm at 91% now
<silverlion> I might be able to make it around 7PM UTC
<akgraner> ohh - hmmm probably around 20:00 UTC
<akgraner> my kids have a band competition tomorrow and it's the only one I will get to see
<silverlion> that comes first off course
<bkerensa> so looks like bbq is out... rain downpour :) fish tacos are in :)
<akgraner> bkerensa, you mean it rains there - wow
<akgraner> who would have thunk it
<akgraner> :-P
<silverlion> but i have to earn money on sunday so i might not be available this long tomorrow night
<silverlion> bkerensa: retweetet you via akgraner
<akgraner> silverlion, ok  - I am trying to hurry but I can only go as fast as this git clone will allow :-)
<akgraner> If I get back earlier tomorrow  - I'll ping you
<silverlion> akgraner: no worries :(
<silverlion> family comes first... it just passed 3AM on my clock and if I want to have some sleep at all i need to turn the machine down now
<akgraner> ok :-)  I appreciate you staying as long as you have - I might see if bkerensa wants to jump on a hangout we can explain the first few steps :-)
<bkerensa> akgraner: tonight or tomorrow? I am about to be deep in halibut taco making in about five minutes then listening to violin music :P
<akgraner> and what needed to happen before we get started with the actually making of the ebook
<bkerensa> my fiancee just got a new violin so I'm cooking dinner :)
<akgraner> ok no worries
<akgraner> oh nice - sounds very relaxing  - unless she is learning to play the violin
<akgraner> violins, bagpipes and banjos  - eeek when people are learning
<silverlion> am i still needed ?
<akgraner> silverlion, one sec
<silverlion> kk
<bkerensa> akgraner: she has played since youth :) she actually went to Wash DC and played for a few members of congress a few years back
<bkerensa> she is pretty good
<bkerensa> :D
<akgraner> 1 - Install Kompozer 2 download http://code.google.com/p/sigil/downloads/detail?name=Sigil-0.5.3-Code.zip&can=2&q=    Step 3 install qt4 and all the dependencies step (see bkerensa steps) step 4 - install http://www.epubread.com/en/  what do I do with what I downloaded?
<akgraner> bkerensa, awesome!
<akgraner> ok git clone is done - now to follow the rest of the steps
<silverlion> akgraner: i dont get your question... *sorry*
<nhandler> akgraner: I only skimmed the scrollback. If you want to do UWN in a different format, I would be more than glad to tweak the scripts to handle converting the wiki to the new format. Just give me some sample output.
<akgraner> silverlion,  - <akgraner> 1 - Install Kompozer 2 download http://code.google.com/p/sigil/downloads/detail?name=Sigil-0.5.3-Code.zip&can=2&q=    Step 3 install qt4 and all the dependencies step (see bkerensa steps) step 4 - install http://www.epubread.com/en/  what do I do with what I downloaded?
<akgraner> nhandler, not a different format - an additional format :-)
<nhandler> akgraner: That's what I meant to say ;)
<akgraner> nhandler, just playing with an ebook
<nhandler> Cool
<silverlion> akgraner: you mean the picture i put in dropbox?
<akgraner> not step 2 what do I do with that zip file
<akgraner> silverlion, ^^
<akgraner> s/not/no
<akgraner> nhandler, :-)
<akgraner> nhandler, I've been meaning to learn how to do this for a while - silverlion does the ebook format for Full Circle
<silverlion> nhandler: what are your plans for october 20th around 20.00 UTC
<akgraner> silverlion, nhandler created the awesome script magic we use now on UWN (thank goodness)
<nhandler> silverlion: I'll probably be driving around then. Should be back by 01:00 UTC on the 21st
<silverlion> nhandler: bummer would have invited you to the G+ Hangout to join akgraner
<akgraner> bkerensa, ok silly question when you say run - I don't actually type 'run' I just type everything after run  - correct?
<silverlion> akgraner: with the zip file you need to follow the instructions page i gave you
<nhandler> silverlion: Don't worry about it ;) After the first ebook is made, I'll figure out some way to try and automate it
<akgraner> nhandler, I'll document all the step like I did with UWN :-)  you know how I like to write down *all* the steps :-)
<nhandler> akgraner: That would be perfect. Thanks!
<silverlion> akgraner: maybe this will help : http://www.jonathanmoeller.com/screed/?p=3631
<silverlion> if nothing works http://sigil.googlecode.com/files/Sigil-0.5.3-Linux-x86-Setup.bin this is what i just found :(
<silverlion> akgraner: you are officially approved to kill me :/
<silverlion> a setup bin ... I feel ashamed
<silverlion> it had not been listed on the download page
<silverlion> akgraner: ... are you mad at me?
<akgraner> no why
<akgraner> silverlion, no why - I am just typing commands
<bkerensa> akgraner: no run
<bkerensa> akgraner: just the command with the full tail of modules
<akgraner> k
<silverlion> akgraner: because i made you go all the way to compile and not directing you to the *.bin file
<bkerensa> silverlion: but does the bin also have qt4 binaries?
<akgraner> silverlion, no - this is great
<akgraner> I love learning all this
<silverlion> bkerensa: no idea
<bkerensa> akgraner: pgraner doesn't teach you? :)
<akgraner> silverlion, I would never get made at anyone who helps me expand my knowledge
<akgraner> bkerensa, hahahahahahahahaha.....
<akgraner> bkerensa, um you've meet him and been around us when we are both together right?
<bkerensa> akgraner: uhh no I don't think I have seen you guys interact together
<bkerensa> I have met him though
<bkerensa> I made the mistake of suggesting a pizza place was open late night
<bkerensa> and yeah idk :) he was not amused
<bkerensa> ;p
<akgraner> hehe   - there is a reason people don't see us interact
<bkerensa> thats not very open source like
<bkerensa> ;p
 * bkerensa is now official gone to taco land
<akgraner> bkerensa, thanks for your help
<akgraner> silverlion, thank you  - and we'll work on this some more tomorrow
<silverlion> bkerensa: have a good one ;)
<silverlion> akgraner: looking forward to put you to the test ^^
<akgraner> me too - thanks
<silverlion> reporting off duty now
<silverlion> ;)
<silverlion> cu 2morrow (my TZ
<akgraner> yeppers - night
<akgraner> ok  -  I am stuck - nigelb thoughts looks like everything I was trying to compile didn't :-(
<akgraner> nigelb, this might help you  - http://paste.ubuntu.com/1290895/
<nigelb> Not sure why you were trying to compile qt in the first place. You can just apt-get install. Gimme a sec to figure out the right packages.
<akgraner> ok
<akgraner> I'll write up what I've done so far so I (well you) can see if I need to undo anything
<nigelb> libqt4-xml libqt4-svg
<nigelb> (that's not all, acceidental enter press)
<nigelb> akgraner: "apt-get install libqt4-xml libqt4-svg libqt4-webkit libqt4-dev"
<nigelb> After that, unzip that file you downloaded.
<akgraner> sudo right?
<nigelb> yes
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> I knew that :-P just asking
<nigelb> :)
<akgraner> ok unzipping it now
<nigelb> tell me where it's getting unzipped
<akgraner> ok I can see all the files - do I extract it or what (ok maybe it's not unzipped I just clicked on it and now I can see the file names)
<nigelb> aha
<nigelb> extractit.
<nigelb> err
<nigelb> extract it
<akgraner> if the file is zipped - why not say unzip grrrr
<akgraner> so I extract all files and let it re-create folders and overwrite existing files?
<nigelb> had you extracted this before?
<akgraner> nigelb, sorry to ask so many questions I just want to get it right (those were the boxes that were checked by default)
<akgraner> nope  - not that I know of
<nigelb> akgraner: if we were to get on a google hangout, can you share your desktop with me?
<nigelb> probably easier that way :)
<akgraner> sure
<nigelb> give me 2 mins
<akgraner> k
<akgraner> sorry
<akgraner> I think dholbach and dpm are crazy about all this being "easy" this is soooo perspective driven :-P
<nigelb> hahah
<nigelb> ok
<nigelb> lets go
<akgraner> you want me to invite you
<nigelb> yeah
<akgraner> you should have the invite
<akgraner> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/f483afde454f8d135f7f8ec28d749d5e05664a2e?authuser=0&hl=en-GB
<akgraner> nigelb, did you get the invite?  ^^^
<nigelb> joining
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: nope, haven't seem them
<JoseeAntonioR> I know doctormo has them
<MrChrisDruif> akgraner; you did NOT name your systems thor and spartacus?! Why? =)
<Silverlion> good day everyone!
<Silverlion> bkerensa: ping
<Silverlion> hi daviey
<akgraner> MrChrisDruif, :-P
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR, oops sorry - haven't seem who/what?  sorry late night - remind me of the context
<Silverlion> good morning akgraner ;) how is your system ;)
<akgraner> fine   - we got it compiled and working but I am about to head out the the competition
<Silverlion> akgraner: have fun there
<Silverlion> i need to do some gardening :(
<akgraner> thanks
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: about the branding, doctormo is the one who has the branding for it
<JoseeAntonioR> he created and updated the branding a couple months ago
<JoseeAntonioR> or was it the classroom team?
<Silverlion> hey JoseeAntonioR ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> hi, Silverlion!
 * Silverlion is preparing the speech for tonight
<JoseeAntonioR> cool, I'd like to have some photos posted so we can link it in the UWN, maybe, if they're from your LoCo blog
<Silverlion> JoseeAntonioR: what kind of photos?
<JoseeAntonioR> of the speech
<Silverlion> JoseeAntonioR: I wont post any pictures but you are free to do so if you want ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, well
<Silverlion> only need to ask akgraner for permission
<Silverlion> hey bizhanMona
<bizhanMona> Silverlion: hi
<Silverlion> JoseeAntonioR: the speech is going to be delayed
<JoseeAntonioR> oh
<MrChrisDruif> JoseeAntonioR; I know where you can spot doctormo if you're interested.
<JoseeAntonioR> MrChrisDruif: he's online on #u-community-team atm
<MrChrisDruif> He's always online in #novacut , I don't scroll-down that much on #u-c-t
<JoseeAntonioR> thanks!
<Silverlion> hoi MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Hoi Silverlion
<Silverlion> seems like the vid will not be recorded tonight
<Silverlion> MrChrisDruif: ping
<MrChrisDruif> Silverlion; pong
<Silverlion> MrChrisDruif: why dont you react on G+?
<Silverlion> ^^
<MrChrisDruif> Because there is nothing to react to?
<MrChrisDruif> I heard one ping, ONE PING!!
<MrChrisDruif> Nothing to be found where it came from.
<Silverlion> MrChrisDruif: i asked you a question there ^^
<Silverlion> whether you are willing to look into the ebook thing we talked about yesterday
<MrChrisDruif> I did not see something like that.
<Silverlion> weird ^^
<MrChrisDruif> I would be, but I must say I'm a midst a move from one place to another. Hopefully I go over next weekend.
<Silverlion> MrChrisDruif: all the best for the move ^^ i have read it on FB - that is why i was asking
<MrChrisDruif> I'd put it on my to-do list. Been awhile since I last did something note worthy for Ubuntu.
<Silverlion> kk I will turn the Computer off now
#ubuntu-news 2012-10-21
<Pendulum> hey news team folks
<Pendulum> akgraner has had a family thing come up and can't be around right now
<Pendulum> she says if things can all get done in terms of summaries and stuff for UWN, she'll do the edit and release once she's dealt with the family thing
<Pendulum> JoseeAntonioR ^^
<Pendulum> not sure who else to poke
<Pendulum> unfortunately, I'm in the hospital and can't do much
<JoseeAntonioR> Pendulum: don't worry, I'll take care of all of that. Sending out emails in a moment, will send the editors one later. Take care, and get better.
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: I hope everything gets solved soon, good luck
<JoseeAntonioR> Unit193: do you knoe where can I get the flavors team meeting minutes?
<Unit193> Depends on the flavor.
<Unit193> And I'm out.
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, well
<Silverlion> aloha! finally at home! :D
<Silverlion> akgraner: ping
<JoseeAntonioR> Silverlion: she's not online atm
<Silverlion> JoseeAntonioR: she was supposed to be ^^ we had a date :(
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, well
<Silverlion> JoseeAntonioR: we are still trying to produce a session about getting the UWN in an Ebook
<JoseeAntonioR> Silverlion: oh, that would be super cool!
<Silverlion> yeah but i am living 8 hours ahead of amber ^^
<Silverlion> and she had massive troubles getting the software done
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, so what are the plans for it?
<JoseeAntonioR> and what has been done until now?
<JoseeAntonioR> I think I'll just send out the email to editors now, so they have time to edit
<Silverlion> JoseeAntonioR: as far as my intel goes UWN and the Full Circle are working together
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, so you'd be using the same system as you use in FC?
<Silverlion> yeah
<JoseeAntonioR> is the code somewhere?
<Silverlion> JoseeAntonioR: why are you asking?
<JoseeAntonioR> I'd like to check it out, and see if I can make it work with issue 287 (the past one)
<JoseeAntonioR> I mean, the current one
<JoseeAntonioR> Silverlion: ^
<Silverlion> JoseeAntonioR: there is no code yet
<JoseeAntonioR> package? or are you doing it by hand?
<Silverlion> this code should have been developed in the g+ session
<Silverlion> JoseeAntonioR: the Setup bin for the Software is to find via google ;)
<Silverlion> its called SIGIL
<Silverlion> a WYSIWYG EPUB EDITOR
<Silverlion> ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> yep, found it
<Silverlion> but the design for the UWN is still to be developed ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, for sure
<JoseeAntonioR> oooh, now I get why Amber was asking for the color palette
<JoseeAntonioR> Silverlion: let me know if I can help in something
<Silverlion> JoseeAntonioR: get amber online so that we can start ... that would be great for starters
<JoseeAntonioR> Silverlion: she's on a family thing, she can't get online now, that's why I'm taking care of the UWN
<Silverlion> well then ... guess then i dont need to stay up long tonight
<Silverlion> just finishing the ebook i am working on at the moment
#ubuntu-news 2013-10-14
<PaulW2U> pleia2: sorry that my UWN contribution has been minimal this weekend, still 13 summaries to do
<dholbach> good morning
<pleia2> PaulW2U: no problem
<pleia2> anyone else around to write summaries? http://bit.ly/vDkJyf
<pleia2> we'll probably just bullet-point the "In The Blogosphere" ones, but press and planet still need some love
<jose> pleia2: tomorrow's deadline for calendar updates and have received no emails
<pleia2> jose: sounds like we'll need to rethink this
<pleia2> can't just delete everything :\
<pleia2> maybe some manual evaluation of what meetings actually happen each week by looking at logs?
<jose> I've checked which ones are the active meetings and which one aren't
<jose> yeah, that
<jose> tomorrow I'm taking a decision about the loco meeting on the fridge cal
<jose> and then that's it for now, I'd say
<pleia2> ok
<jose> ah, I also need to check on the foundations one
<jose> pleia2: is the CC meeting scheduled to last for two hours?
<pleia2> jose: we can probably change that to 1
<jose> from 17 to 18 UTC?
<pleia2> it used to be 2 and we liked blocking off that time in case, but we haven't gone over an hour in years
<pleia2> yeah, just chop off the 2nd hour
<jose> also, I'm deleting the accomplishments one - that doesn't happen anymore
<jose> and channel's empty too :P
<jose> anyways, the calendar looks much more sane right now
<pleia2> :D
<pleia2> great work
<jose> you too, on the summary writers poll
<jose> hope we can get some nice input on that
<pleia2> so far only people who contribute have responded :)
<pleia2> which is useful!
<jose> yay
<pleia2> I would like to hear from one of the 35 or so lurkers
#ubuntu-news 2013-10-15
<pleia2> jose: still about?
<jose> yep, what's up?
<pleia2> want to review and move over summaries for UWN? I'm bullet-pointing blogosphere and writing the In The News summaries now
<jose> sure thing
<jose> let me give you a hand too
<pleia2> ok, looks good, all can be copied over :)
<pleia2> once you're done I'll add stats and do a final once through on the wiki, then we can publish
<jose> ok!
<jose> pleia2: want me to run stats?
<pleia2> jose: nah, I'll take care of that
<jose> ok then :)
<pleia2> jose: stats added, want to do a final review? I'll add "In This Issue" and publish when you're done :)
 * jose looks
<jose> Unit193: mind link-checking?
<Unit193> Sure, got a link to check?
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue338
<Unit193> (Scripting something, wasn't sure if it was past this scrollback screen)  Thanks.
<jose> pleia2: everything looks good on my side
<Unit193> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2013-October/002276.htm nope.jpg
<Unit193> Everything else looks normal.
 * jose fixes
<jose> thanks, Unit193!
<Unit193> Sure.
<pleia2> thanks guys
<pleia2> ok, off to publish!
<pleia2> jose: wanna do fridge?
<jose> sure
<pleia2> ok, go for it
 * pleia2 emails
<jose> pleia2: wait
<pleia2> hm?
<jose> it still says 'work in progress'
<jose> removed
<pleia2> thanks
<jose> :)
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 338 for the week October 7th - 13th 2013 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue338
<jose> fridge done
<pleia2> thank you, sir!
<jose> to you, madam
<jose> hey pleia2, I wanted to check what can we do on the Feedback section of UWN
<jose> currently it lists ubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com as the only support option, maybe we can link to a wiki page where we put all the support options we have right now?
<pleia2> sounds good
<pleia2> maybe http://community.ubuntu.com/help-information/
<jose> yeah, I'd link that page
<pleia2> want to update the template?
<jose> doing that right now
<pleia2> \o/
<jose> all done
<Unit193> See?  We need people like jose that aren't disdainful towards the wiki and avoid it.
<jose> one of the problems that may arise with wiki pages are them not being updated
<pleia2> jose: perfect!
<jose> if there's anything else I can help with, just poke me
<pleia2> wasn't there something else from last week that we wanted to update on the template? was it that?
<pleia2> we can add Saucy to updates too :)
<jose> I think that was it
<jose> and yeah, I'll add saucy
<pleia2> if you want to do that real quick before I create the 339 page
<pleia2> \o/
<pleia2> saucy should be supported until july
<jose> done
<jose> whoops
<jose> found an error and fixed it
<pleia2> ah, good catch
<jose> well, I'm out for today!
<pleia2> have a good night
<dholbach> good morning
 * PaulW2U thinks let's forget about the problems surrounding the last issue and make the next UWN one to remember !!!
<pleia2> :)
#ubuntu-news 2013-10-16
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2013-10-17
<pleia2> putting release announcement on fridge
<smartboyhw> pleia2, \o/
 * pleia2 goes back to sleep
#ubuntu-news 2013-10-18
<pleia2> whee, release week UWN
#ubuntu-news 2014-10-13
<PaulW2U> pleia2: editorial review done but since I wrote all of the summaries I didn't find much that I wanted to change :)
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> thanks, I did some when I moved the articles over too
<PaulW2U> right, explains why I couldn't remember using the word "speculate" :)
<pleia2> hah, yeah, I find the var guy's posts to be low on news (news is already out there) and high on musings/speculations, so I try to make that clear
<pleia2> his speculations/musings are interesting and important, so we include them as such :)
#ubuntu-news 2014-10-14
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 387 for the week October 6 - 12, 2014 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue387
<Unit193> pleia2: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/precise-changes/2014-October/022840.htm that's a dud.
<Unit193> (s/htm/html/
<Unit193> )
<PaulW2U> Unit193: pleia2: bad link corrected on wiki
<pleia2> thanks Unit193 and PaulW2U
#ubuntu-news 2014-10-19
<PaulW2U> Just found prep .doc to have been majorly reformatted, probably by accident
<PaulW2U> New summaries saved elsewhere, reverted .doc to former revision and added back summaries
<PaulW2U> Hope I didn't lose anything :)
<PaulW2U> Planet & Canonical done, Cloud and Blogosphere todo
<PaulW2U> pleia2: All done, apart from Cloud summaries. Best bullet pointed this week as you suggested ;)
<pleia2> PaulW2U: wow, awesome \o/
#ubuntu-news 2015-10-12
<PaulW2U> added article re CC nominations and wrote quick summary
<pleia2> great
<pleia2> copying things over to the wiki + adding stats now
<pleia2> Unit193: link check? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue438
<Unit193> At 4am? :3
<Moodoo> link works though
<Unit193> Jackpot!  ...Wait, no.  4 broken links.
<Unit193> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-or/3231-ubuntu-15.10-corvallis-release-party/ - http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-br-ma/3214-ubuntu-15.10-lan%C3%A7amento-/ - http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-florida/3199-ubuntu-15.10-release-party/ - http://insights.ubuntu.com/2015/10/05/bootstack-your-big-data-cloud/
<Moodoo> yep i'm seieng some too
<Moodoo> I won't repaste :D
<PaulW2U> Fixed LoCo links - each had a unwanted dot. BootStack article had been deleted and replaced by another the following day
<PaulW2U> editorial review done
<pleia2> thank you
<pleia2> I usually catch the obvious link mixups, but finishing at 1AM, oof brain :)
#ubuntu-news 2015-10-13
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 438 for the week October 5 - 11, 2015 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue438
<Unit193> Just checked it too, all good.
<pleia2> thank you
<pleia2> jose: think you can handle weekend things + release next week?
<jose> pleia2: definitely, no worries!
<pleia2> jose: thanks :)
#ubuntu-news 2015-10-18
<jose> urgh, I don't know why that email never left my outbox, but I'm resending summary writers now
#ubuntu-news 2016-10-17
<pleia2> Unit193: link check? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue484
<Unit193> Looks good.
<pleia2> ty
 * Unit193 should exec it, so he doesn't lose the window. >_>
#ubuntu-news 2016-10-18
<pleia2> releasing soon, have some work things to finish though
<tsimonq2> pleia2: need help? I'm around.
<pleia2> tsimonq2: go for it, want to get started adding the table of contents to the wiki page?
<tsimonq2> pleia2: sure
<tsimonq2> pleia2: Done. Can you confirm? I'm a little rusty...
 * pleia2 looks
<pleia2> missed stats and loco stuff, I'll edit real quick
<tsimonq2> Ok thanks
<pleia2> ok, that looks good
<pleia2> tsimonq2: wanna do fridge and forums?
<pleia2> I'll generate the files
<tsimonq2> Ok sure.
<pleia2> tsimonq2: http://princessleia.com/temp/484/
<Unit193> Re-ran since you said new content, still good.
<pleia2> ty Unit193
<tsimonq2> Fridge done
<tsimonq2> pleia2: please double-check?
<pleia2> tsimonq2: yeah, lgtm
<tsimonq2> ok cool
<tsimonq2> I can't do forums:
<tsimonq2> Your submission could not be processed because a security token was missing.
<tsimonq2> If this occurred unexpectedly, please inform the administrator and describe the action you performed before you received this error.
<tsimonq2> :/
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 484 for the weeks October 3 - 16, 2016 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue484
<tsimonq2> pleia2: could you please do it?
<tsimonq2> :D
<pleia2> yep, I'll do it
<tsimonq2> Ok thanks
<isaac> Hello,
<isaac> what's New
#ubuntu-news 2016-10-22
<guiverc> uwn:  done about as much as i can [for now]; headache so calling it quits.
<guiverc> thanks Unit193 ... bfn.
<Unit193> Hope the headache goes away.
<guiverc> :)   getting late here, going to head to bed (sat pm).  thanks again too.
#ubuntu-news 2017-10-19
<gula_> hi
<guiverc> Ubuntu 17.10 (Artful Aardvark) released  -- http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2017/10/19/ubuntu-17-10-artful-aardvark-released/?preview_id=8284
<tsimonq2> \o/
#ubuntu-news 2017-10-20
<guiverc> uwn count:  (third week!; last.weeks/inc.this.week) gen 0/1+11, LoCo 1/1, Hub 3/*, plan 4/8, cano 13/19, blog 12/21, audv 2/4 , eng 7/9 with ubu.podcast, some engi reports still not out yet..
<guiverc> i can't do usual check (adding spaces between title/link, read my comments & maybe drop etc) then send out email tomorrow (sat morning or possibly day).  i can keep monitoring & adding stuff I see, but email won't go out by me.
#ubuntu-news 2018-10-15
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Tiago Carrondo: S01E05 – Vamos às compras! @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/2018/10/15/s01e05-vamos-as-compras/
<krytarik> Bashing-om: Just had a first quick look at the new issue wiki page - please fix the summary by either temporarily adding the Planet header to it for the script (preferably locally this time) or just manually dropping any headers off it that are secondary and are below what would be the Planet section.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: looking .
<krytarik> Otherwise seems fine though.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Had issues with the forums-support URL. Did not complete for me as expected . Might verify what I did meets approval .
<krytarik> "Find more support at: https://ubuntuforums.org/" - you mean as in there?  Works for me, and would be rather odd if you could compile the list but can't load its main page.. >_>
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Notice though that we are no longer prompted for a capcha .. and the search fields are blank on the main page - // attending to grandchild's desire for attention.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: OK, I am a dummy ... we go throgh this each time there is nothing in the Planet section . I do not understand how to fix "in this issue" , Remove all the sub-listing under "In the Blogosphere" ?
<krytarik> https://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchdate=7&sortby=replycount&searchfromtype=vBForum%3APost&forumchoice[]=327&forumchoice[]=125&prefixchoice[]=&childforums=1&type[]=1 - and I just loaded this here too, no change wrt the captcha.
<krytarik> Yeah, everything below the "In the Blogosphere" list item that is "===" on its header.
<Bashing-om> And nope ^^ still no captcha for me .. So long though as the ubuntu post selections are germain, No biggy . // removing the sub-listings :)
<krytarik> Well, maybe it's because you are logged in to the forums, as opposed to me?
<Wild_Man> Yes I am sure it is because he is logged in
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Wild_Man: testing .. will log out of the forum. "In This Issue" edited. Now will the Fridge parse it ?
<krytarik> Well, I presume it's not even drafted on the Fridge yet, so..
<krytarik> There is more to drop yet though.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Yup. logging out of the forum, and the captcha DOes now appear :) // Awaiting what else to clean up on UWN549.
<krytarik> Awaiting?  I already told you, and notice I deliberately widened the scope from just the Blogs section.
<krytarik> And I'll have a few edits on the Gnome application menu summary shortly, since there was an outstanding comment.
<krytarik> "Marius Nestor tells us that the GNOME Project has announced plans to retire the application menus in GNOME 3.32 due for release 13th March 2019. Despite best efforts from the team, the menus added in GNOME 3.0 seemed to be misunderstood or just forgotten by users. Screenshots are provided showing the expected look, plus a link to the announcement for more details."
<Bashing-om> krytarik: making it so :)
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Done // awaiting to remove "WIP" .
<krytarik> ...There are still items to drop off the issue summary.
<krytarik> Oh ok, there was another edit in between! >_>
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Sean Davis: Xfce Screensaver 0.1.0 Released @ https://bluesabre.org/2018/10/15/xfce-screensaver-0-1-0-released/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Michael Zanetti: nymea @ http://notyetthere.org/nymea/
<Bashing-om> Of a mind to start the publishing at this time .. any objections - or reasons to delay ?
<Bashing-om> M/L for 549 are away .. doing the forum post next .
<Bashing-om> And UWN549 now posted on the forum . Awaiting Chris to do the social media postings.
<guiverc> i'm good to go for fridge (social media?) for #549 Bashing-om ?  (I see email, and posts already on g+)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Portugal:: S01E05 – Vamos às compras! @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/2018/10/15/s01e05-vamos-as-compras/
<guiverc> (i can't do much, I can't access wiki - 500 errs ... will try again soon)
<guiverc> it came good - http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2018/10/15/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-549/
<Wild_Man> Have all the social media sites been done?
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Yup .. all good :) .. I do the re-dircts now .
<guiverc> i've just done tweet, done g+, was logging into fb - but if you wanna do it, you're most welcome !
<Wild_Man> guiverc, go ahead since you only have that left
<Wild_Man> I have been at appointments all day just go home
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Nope .. not me ... I do not have those accounts :P
<Wild_Man> google + is going to be shutdown according to google, so we will not be doing it much longer
<guiverc> 9+ months - I use g+, for now it's still lively ...
<guiverc> fb done
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 549 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2018/10/15/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-549/
<Bashing-om> and re-directs done .. we do UWN550 :)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Stuart Langridge: Print to Google Drive in a non-Gnome desktop @ http://www.kryogenix.org/days/2018/10/15/print-to-google-drive-in-a-non-gnome-desktop/
#ubuntu-news 2018-10-16
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Security:: Episode 7 @ https://ubuntusecuritypodcast.org/episode-7/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Should GNOME Drop Support for GTK3 Themes? @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=135862 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: KDE Plasma 5.14 Desktop Environment Gets First Point Release, Update Now @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/kde-plasma-5-14-desktop-environment-gets-first-point-release-update-now-523266.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
#ubuntu-news 2018-10-17
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 549 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2018/10/15/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-549/ (by guiverc)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Ubuntu 18.10: What’s New? [Video] @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=135817 (by Joey Sneddon)
#ubuntu-news 2018-10-18
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: How to Upgrade to Ubuntu 18.10 from Ubuntu 18.04 LTS @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=135939 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Podcast from the UK LoCo: S11E32 – Thirty-Two Going on Spinster @ http://ubuntupodcast.org/2018/10/18/s11e32-thirty-two-going-on-spinster/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Ubuntu 18.10 (Cosmic Cuttlefish) Is Now Available to Download @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-18-10-cosmic-cuttlefish-is-now-available-to-download-523306.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: 18 Things To Do After Installing Ubuntu 18.10 ‘Cosmic Cuttlefish’ @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=135069 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu MATE: Ubuntu MATE 18.10 Final Release @ https://ubuntu-mate.org/blog/ubuntu-mate-cosmic-final-release/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Ubuntu 18.10 is out now. Here’s what’s new [Review] @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=135182 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Ubuntu 18.10 (Cosmic Cuttlefish) Officially Released, Here's What's New @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-18-10-cosmic-cuttlefish-officially-released-here-s-what-s-new-523308.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Ubuntu MATE 18.10 is Now Available for the GPD Pocket Laptop @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=135948 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Ubuntu 18.10 Flavors Released, Ready to Download @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=136060 (by Joey Sneddon)
<guiverc_d> i will post https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2018-October/000237.html to fridge
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Kubuntu General News: Kubuntu 18.10 is released today @ https://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-18-10-is-released-today/
<guiverc_d> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2018/10/18/ubuntu-18-10-cosmic-cuttlefish-released/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Studio: Ubuntu Studio 18.10 Released @ https://ubuntustudio.org/2018/10/ubuntu-studio-18-10-released/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu 18.10 (Cosmic Cuttlefish) released @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2018/10/18/ubuntu-18-10-cosmic-cuttlefish-released/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Canonical Launch Ubuntu User Statistics Website @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=136072 (by Joey Sneddon)
#ubuntu-news 2018-10-19
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu 18.10 (Cosmic Cuttlefish) released @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2018/10/18/ubuntu-18-10-cosmic-cuttlefish-released/ (by guiverc)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Xubuntu: Xubuntu 18.10 released! @ https://xubuntu.org/news/xubuntu-18-10-released/
<Unit193> \o/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Daniel Pocock: Debian GSoC 2018 report @ https://danielpocock.com/debian-gsoc-2018-report
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: IPFire Hardened Linux Firewall Distribution Is Now Available on Amazon Cloud @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ipfire-hardened-linux-firewall-distribution-is-now-available-on-amazon-cloud-523332.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Kubuntu 18.10 Released with Snap Integration in Plasma Discover, KDE Plasma 5.13 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/kubuntu-18-10-released-with-snap-integration-in-plasma-discover-kde-plasma-5-13-523336.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: LibreOffice 6.2 Launches February 2019, May Drop Support for 32-bit Linux Builds @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/libreoffice-6-2-launches-february-2019-may-drop-support-for-32-bit-linux-builds-523337.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: KaOS Linux Gets the KDE Plasma 5.14 Treatment, October Release Is Out Now @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/kaos-linux-gets-the-kde-plasma-5-14-treatment-october-release-is-out-now-523338.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: What’s Your Ubuntu 19.04 Codename Prediction? @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=135783 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Canonical: Snaps Are Used Worldwide, over 3M Installs Monthly and 100K Daily @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-snaps-are-used-worldwide-over-3m-installs-monthly-and-100k-daily-523339.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Happy 14th Birthday, Ubuntu! @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=136101 (by Joey Sneddon)
#ubuntu-news 2018-10-20
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Tiago Carrondo: S01E06 – Mestres no Open Source @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/2018/10/20/s01e06-mestres-no-open-source/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Lubuntu Blog: Lubuntu 18.10 (Cosmic Cuttlefish) Released! @ https://lubuntu.me/cosmic-released/
<tsimonq2> krytarik: Duuuude, newsletter? :P
<krytarik> Nopiti nope, for a similar reason as the other one - only this time I don't know of any flavor that didn't post about the release. :P
<Unit193> krytarik: But they were the only ones to do so late, so perhaps points for that..
<tsimonq2> Unit193: We did it late so we would get more press coverage.
<tsimonq2> When you're bombarded with ten release announcements, you kinda skim >_>
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Lubuntu 18.10 Is Out, First Release to Ship with the LXQt Desktop by Default @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/lubuntu-18-10-is-out-first-release-to-ship-with-the-lxqt-desktop-by-default-523342.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Portugal:: S01E06 – Mestres no Open Source @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/2018/10/20/s01e06-mestres-no-open-source/
#ubuntu-news 2018-10-21
<Bashing-om> UWN550 up for critique and prove reading.
<Bashing-om> time for a nap :) ..back soonest I am over it .
<krytarik> Bashing-om: Issue 550 looks all right!
<Bashing-om> Outstanding ! krytarik - We done good :) Did you remove the "WIP" ?
<krytarik> Nooope!
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Should we await the others to have a look before pulling the "WIP" ?
<krytarik> Well no, just remove it as usual. :)
<Bashing-om> Ho-Kay :P
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Done - UWN550 set to go .
<krytarik> \o/
#ubuntu-news 2019-10-14
<guiverc> Bashing-om, I only made a single comment; really minor (works/work) in Other Community News
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Looking soonest - :)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Wild_Man The verb "works" is plural as the objects are plural, is my thinking. Is this not correct ?
<guiverc> I believe 'works' is technically correct... my comment is b/c it stood out to me, it's now used how I usually read it used..
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Wild_Man What might be a solution is to change the verb as " The work's focuses" where focuses becomes the verb ?
<Bashing-om> Pulling "WIP" target time to push: 20:00 GMT.
<Bashing-om> M/L is away - doing the forum post next.
<Bashing-om> forum post done - no issues; doing the re-directs next.
<Bashing-om> Re-directs done; Pending are the social media postings  :D
<wildmanne39> Bashing-om, starting the rest of the publishing now
<Bashing-om> wildmanne39: :D
<wildmanne39> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/10/14/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-600/
<wildmanne39> Done
<wildmanne39> How you doing Bashing-om ?
<Bashing-om> wildmanne39: All the better now that the summer cold has finally broken - Now if only I had the Fall chores done :P How about you and yours ?
<wildmanne39> I am still recovering from my elective surgery, Ii have to drains still in but I not doing bad at the moment, just hoping all goes well after the drains are removed
<wildmanne39> two wvwn
<Bashing-om> wildmanne39: Good - here is to taking care !
<wildmanne39> I do not make a habit out of having elective surgeries, I do not plan to do it again
<Bashing-om> wildmanne39: No more than is needed for peace of mind. I have had few surgeries in my life and I want to keep it that way :P
<Bashing-om> wildmanne39: guiverc:: Well all done now with 600 ? Wipe Gdoc ?
<wildmanne39> When I am healed completely I will be glad I did
<wildmanne39> Yes Bashing-om think so
<guiverc> i see no reason why not Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> wipping :P
<Bashing-om> We do UWN601 :D
<wildmanne39> Bashing-om, doesn't Ubuntu Mate come with a Dock?
<Bashing-om> wildmanne39: Right off hand I do not recall what is default in Mate :(
<wildmanne39> Bashing-om, I thought it did from memory, I have minimal installed and it has one but the full version it does not come up both installed in vb, I am thinking it is just hidden from some reason running in a vm, wanted to ask before I get deep into investigating
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 600 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/10/14/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-600/
<wildmanne39> Bashing-om, I found it, I just had go click on it to start it, it is called plank, been to long since I tested it I guess, but It looks a runs nice in a vm its 19.10
<Bashing-om> wildmanne39: :D - great - so far 19.10 xubuntu has been solid for me - not even had a bug to report.
<wildmanne39> That is awesome, I have xubuntu installed to but it is 18.04 right now
<Bashing-om> wildmanne39: xfce == KISS :)
<wildmanne39> Bashing-om, indeed one of my favorite principals
<Bashing-om> And done - weekly backups :)
<pleia2> issue 600!!!
<pleia2> congrats :D
<Unit193> Wow.
<Bashing-om> pleia2: Would not be if not for you :D
<pleia2> <3
#ubuntu-news 2019-10-15
<wildmanne39> It feels like a mile stone
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Raphaël Hertzog: Freexian’s report about Debian Long Term Support, September 2019 @ https://raphaelhertzog.com/2019/10/15/freexians-report-about-debian-long-term-support-september-2019/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Microsoft on “Linux Is a Cancer”: We’re an Open-Source Company Now @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/microsoft-on-linux-is-a-cancer-we-re-an-open-source-company-now-527821.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Debian and Ubuntu Patch Critical Sudo Security Vulnerability, Update Now @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/debian-and-ubuntu-patch-critical-sudo-security-vulnerability-update-now-527822.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Didier Roche: Ubuntu ZFS support in 19.10: ZFS on root @ https://didrocks.fr/2019/10/11/ubuntu-zfs-support-in-19.10-zfs-on-root/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Design and Web team summary – 11 October 2019 @ http://ubuntu.com/blog/design-and-web-team-summary-11-october-2019
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Linux Kernel 5.2 Reached End of Life, Users Urged to Upgrade to Linux Kernel 5.3 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/linux-kernel-5-2-reached-end-of-life-users-urged-to-upgrade-to-linux-kernel-5-3-527830.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: KDE Plasma 5.17 Desktop Environment Officially Released, Here's What's New @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/kde-plasma-5-17-desktop-environment-officially-released-here-s-what-s-new-527832.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: KDE Plasma 5.17 Arrives Packed Full of New Features @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=154466 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Shadow of the Tomb Raider Arrives for Linux and macOS on November 5th @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/shadow-of-the-tomb-raider-arrives-for-linux-and-macos-on-november-5th-527833.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 600 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/10/14/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-600/ (by wildmanne39)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Major ‘sudo’ Security Flaw is Now Patched in Supported Versions of Ubuntu @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=154489 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Ubuntu 19.10 (Eoan Ermine) Enters Final Freeze Ahead of October 17th Release @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-19-10-eoan-ermine-enters-final-freeze-ahead-of-october-17th-release-527831.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Costales: Ubucon Europe 2019 | Sintra edition @ https://costalesmarcos.blogspot.com/2019/10/ubucon-europe-2019-sintra-edition.html (by noreply@blogger.com (Costales))
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Grace Hopper Conference 2019 @ http://ubuntu.com/blog/grace-hopper-conference-2019
#ubuntu-news 2019-10-16
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Ansible vs Terraform vs Juju: Fight or cooperation? @ http://ubuntu.com/blog/ansible-vs-terraform-vs-juju-fight-or-cooperation
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: VirtualBox Adds Support for Linux Kernel 5.3, Red Hat Enterprise Linux 8.1 Beta @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/virtualbox-adds-support-for-linux-kernel-5-3-red-hat-enterprise-linux-8-1-beta-527855.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: There’s an Ubuntu 19.10 Release Party in London, Tomorrow – And You’re Invited! @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=154578 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Freespire 5.0 Linux OS Is Out with Linux Kernel 5.0, Based on Ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/freespire-5-0-linux-os-released-with-linux-kernel-5-0-based-on-ubuntu-18-04-lts-527856.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Purism Partners with Halo Privacy to Bring Extra Security to Its Linux Devices @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/purism-partners-with-halo-privacy-to-bring-extra-security-to-its-linux-devices-527857.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Ubuntu 19.10: Complete Screenshot Tour @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=153288 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: The Ubuntu 20.04 LTS Codename Has Been Revealed… @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=154631 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Ubuntu Server development summary – 16 October 2019 @ http://ubuntu.com/blog/ubuntu-server-development-summary-16-october-2019
#ubuntu-news 2019-10-17
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Ubuntu 20.04 LTS to Be Dubbed "Focal Fossa," Slated for Release on April 23rd @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-20-04-lts-to-be-dubbed-focal-fossa-slated-for-release-on-april-23rd-527860.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Ubuntu 19.10: What’s New? [Video] @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=154555 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Canonical Outs Linux Kernel Security Update for Ubuntu 19.04 to Patch 9 Flaws @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-outs-linux-kernel-security-update-for-ubuntu-19-04-to-patch-9-flaws-527865.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Embedded system cross-development with Ubuntu Core @ http://ubuntu.com/blog/embedded-system-cross-development-with-ubuntu-core
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jonathan Carter: Calamares Plans for Debian 11 @ https://jonathancarter.org/2019/10/17/calamares-plans-for-debian-11/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Snaptastic – elementary OS snap manager @ http://ubuntu.com/blog/snaptastic-elementary-os-snap-manager
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Colin King: Stress testing CPU temperatures @ http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/ASmackerelOfOpinion/~3/KI4yjoZHbG4/stress-testing-cpu-temperatures.html (by noreply@blogger.com (Colin Ian King))
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: How to Upgrade Ubuntu 19.04 to Ubuntu 19.10 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/how-to-upgrade-ubuntu-19-04-to-ubuntu-19-10-527873.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: LibreOffice 6.2.8 Arrives as the Last in the Series, Prepare for LibreOffice 6.3 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/libreoffice-6-2-8-arrives-as-the-last-in-the-series-prepare-for-libreoffice-6-3-527875.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Ubuntu 19.10 (Eoan Ermine) Is Now Available to Download @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-19-10-eoan-ermine-is-now-available-to-download-527867.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Ubuntu 19.10 is Now Available to Download @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=151500 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Podcast from the UK LoCo: S12E28 – Super Sprint @ http://ubuntupodcast.org/2019/10/17/s12e28-super-sprint/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Ubuntu MATE 19.10 Released with Latest MATE Desktop, New Apps, Many Improvements @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-mate-19-10-released-with-latest-mate-desktop-new-apps-many-improvements-527878.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Kubuntu 19.10 Arrives with KDE Plasma 5.16, Embedded Nvidia Drivers, and More @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/kubuntu-19-10-arrives-with-kde-plasma-5-16-embedded-nvidia-drivers-and-more-527879.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
<guiverc2> push https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2019-October/004845.html to fridge (19.10 released couple of hours ago)
<guiverc2> can I get a 2nd please on ^  (19.10 announcement to fridge)
<guiverc2> I should be more careful on how presented; sorry
<guiverc2> Can I get second for http://fridge.ubuntu.com/?p=8772&preview=true please (19.10 release)
#ubuntu-news 2019-10-18
<Wild_Man> Hello Bashing-om and guiverc2 any idea how soon the daily iso's will be out?
<guiverc2> Wild_Man, can I get a second for http://fridge.ubuntu.com/?p=8772&preview=true  .. daily?  19.10 last daily was ~13.25 hours ago & I'm not expecting another; maybe middle next week for next bionic  (weekly?)
<Wild_Man> That link gives me a not found page
<Wild_Man> I mean daily iso's for 20.04
<guiverc2> 19.10 release statement then; https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2019-October/004845.html  (posted here ~6 hours ago, the fridge is my 'draft' of that)
<Wild_Man> Do I need to be logged into the fridge to see the draft?
<guiverc2> most probably; but it's just a 'polished' version of lists.ubuntu.com
<Wild_Man> I 2nd it
<guiverc2> Thanks :)
<guiverc2> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/10/18/ubuntu-19-10-eoan-ermine-released/  -- shouldn't need login now
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: guiverc2 :: Issue template edited to now include eoan in the updates section.
<guiverc2> i'll go post to fb/tweeter etc  -- great thinking Bashing-om; hadn't even thought of that (probably wouldn't for weeks..)
<guiverc2> (I don't see a 19.04/18.10 tweet; forgetting twitter)
<Wild_Man> Good deal Bashing-om thanks
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man:  guiverc2: I have a pounding head ache that makes cogitation difficult - I have *LOTS* listed under the Ubuntu 19.10 release announcement -maybe way to much ?
<guiverc2> Bashing-om, don't stress about it... it won't help... I won't look now (I'm too tired & wouldn't likely help), but tomorrow can look; please feel free to remind me  (ensure I've not wiped 19.10 from my mind..)
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I looked and not sure, I will look again after good sleep, my wife is dividing my attention at the moment taking to me
<Bashing-om> guiverc2: No hurry; we may want to change things around and move some items down :) Look here to for Wild_Man's advise.
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, will you look here and see if this looks okay please https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2429414
<Wild_Man> No hurry
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: looking ^ .
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Post looks good; see: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2019-October/000250.html for the links to the repective flavours.
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, what I need under flavors is the daily iso's for 20.04 and I do not think they will be out until next week
<Wild_Man> Thanks for looking
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Yeah - will be a bit to re-tool the daily to eoan :)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu 19.10 (Eoan Ermine) released @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/10/18/ubuntu-19-10-eoan-ermine-released/
<guiverc2> Wild_Man, re: 20.04 dailies... http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/ doesn't show it's availability, I usually try & stick a week on 'stable' before I bump myself & then usually look for dailies  (early in 19.10 the only thing I remember was gcc being upgraded & nothing showed for some time after that; early on I only look for prior release issues to re-tag for what was the new 'eoan'
<Wild_Man> Thanks guiverc2
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: xubuntu has the eoan daily out: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily-live/current/
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: ^^ lubuntu: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily-live/current/ :D
<Wild_Man> Thanks Bashing-om I need the ones for Focal
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Yeah - sorry; think'n not up to par :(
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, no problem, I understand
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Security:: Episode 49 @ https://ubuntusecuritypodcast.org/episode-49/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Xubuntu: Xubuntu 19.10 released! @ https://xubuntu.org/news/xubuntu-19-10-released/
<EoflaOE> Hello everyone
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu 19.10 (Eoan Ermine) released @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/10/18/ubuntu-19-10-eoan-ermine-released/ (by guiverc)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Ubuntu 20.04 Release Date & Planned Features @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=154842 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Kubuntu General News: Kubuntu 19.10 is released today @ https://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-19-10-is-released-today/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Kubuntu General News: Thanks to our Sponsors @ https://kubuntu.org/news/thanks-to-our-sponsors/
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I am looking at the section you mentioned last night and I believe the info here https://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-mate-19-10-released-with-latest-mate-desktop-new-apps-many-improvements-527878.shtml is incorrect Ubuntu Mate is now using evolution and not thunderbird so maybe get rid of this article for sure
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Ack- will do -- will go back to work on UWN shortly.
<Wild_Man> Okay, I am cooking now
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Studio: Ubuntu Studio 19.10 Released @ http://ubuntustudio.org/2019/10/ubuntu-studio-19-10-released/
#ubuntu-news 2019-10-20
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: guiverc2:: Added an entry into "In The Press" section. Please check that it is acceptable.
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, looking
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: :)
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, looks good
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Great ! Getting all to-gether to make up the WIKI. While on my mind - I may likely be out-of-pocket next next week end! Can you take up the load to get UWN out then ?
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I doubt it, for one I am not good with summaries and I am not fully recovered, I can publish
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Yeah - what I meant was the publishing - meet my sister and brothers in Memphis the weekend of the 25th.
<Wild_Man> Okay, wiki too?
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Yup . Generally I generatethe WIKI on Sunday, from what is prepared by Saturday's Gdoc.
<guiverc2> Bashing-om, just looked thru gdoc; removed double-space & trimmed my blabs for your re-words.. looks good.
<Bashing-om> guiverc2: Outstanding - thanks for the care and considerations - be aware of the ups that I likely will be away forthcoming week-end.
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I will give it a try but I only did it a couple of times and I had trouble finding the correct way to create the wiki page
<guiverc2> Read that & ACK. No guarantees I'll remember so a reminder telling me to watch for links maybe useful if required.. We'll (Wild_Man and me) will do what we can whilst you're away with family..  Thanks for warning/notice
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: I have the process down pat - do you want to practice on this issue with  me looking over your shoulder ?
<Wild_Man> What time tomorrow? I am trying to format my wifes laptop at the moment and put mate on it with windows 10 been all night updating windows to prepare it
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Say about 3ish our time ? // I too may have todo the Win10 dual boot thing for my wife :) one of these days.// Win10 as the graphic's work station.
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, okay
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Would you like an updated copy of my UWN-work flow how-to ?
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, yes please
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: https://termbin.com/s9oj - see if you can make sense of this :P
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, some of it makes sense, I will read it more tomorrow and ask questions
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Sounds like a plan to me :)
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: I Spotted an error in the update script - if you use it ; there is '"kt' line that should be "$UWNBASE/summary-uwn.pl" "$ISSBASE-start" .
<Wild_Man> Okay, I will try to fix it tomorrow
<Wild_Man> No wifi until I get mate installed and install a driver makes things much harder
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: If you do wnat to set up krytarik's handy dandy script - I can give you what I have setup for my system use, you will need to adjust for your system.
<Wild_Man> What script the one we installed when we first started?
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: No - another handy dandy :) I do not recall that it is in the Git.
<Wild_Man> Okay, sounds good
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Working now to get the updates script updated to in clude eoan.
<Wild_Man> Thanks
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Script updated - would you like a copy of what works on my system - adapted from the template ?
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, yes please
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: https://termbin.com/9igeg - Again, you will have to adjust for your system file structure. I have a Programing directory "bin/" in my home/ where i run that script from.
<Wild_Man> okay, thanks Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: :D ...lemme go see what I can now tug on :P
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: guiverc2: Gdoc - studio, I too thought it was on the list; Wild_Man, did you pull it ?
<Wild_Man> I did not pull it
<Bashing-om> Putting
<Bashing-om> Added studio back to the list:D
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Sean Davis: Install Xubuntu 19.10 on a Raspberry Pi 4 @ https://bluesabre.org/2019/10/20/install-xubuntu-19-10-on-a-raspberry-pi-4/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Happy 15th Birthday, Ubuntu! @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=151516 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Samsung’s Kills Its ‘Linux on DeX’ Feature @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=154891 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Pop!_OS 19.10 Released Based on Ubuntu 19.10 @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=154896 (by Joey Sneddon)
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Here I be :) .. Are you ready to do this ?
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, yes I am ready now I was helping my wife take a shower, been busy trying to install mate since I got up but giving me a hard time on the new laptop with windows 10, think it is set as a raid and I have to change that
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Yeah Win may do the raid thing// want to continue with the project as there is nothing pressing about getting UWN together .
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, contributors is messed up it is missing names and has been moved down
<Wild_Man> No, need to do uwn now I get tired easy right now and will not be able to focus at all later
<Wild_Man> I will leave it probably until another day
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Add the names back in - EoflaOE made good contributions this issue :)
<Wild_Man> Thats good
